# Vic 2007 Xmas Swap Taste Thread



## Fents (26/11/07)

Im not gonna be doing the whole Apperance, Aroma, Taste thing as i found it long winded last year, but damnd if im not gonna tell someone they made a wicked beer.

GO! B)


----------



## hairofthedog (26/11/07)

fents just opened the krolsh crisp smooth refreshing really enjoyed it 8 out on 10 hope the other 22 are as good & maybe u could post the recipe


----------



## Quintrex (26/11/07)

Fents Kolsch

from memory(plz excuse)

*Appearance*

Good pillowy head, light coloured but lots of suspended yeast still(no suprises from 2565  )

Lots of fruity aroma, was hard to pinpoint exactly what it smelt like! I thought i could notice some faint 'nana notes there. Does the dried yeast give these fents?

Carbonation was spot on for the style!!!

*Taste*
very fruity for the style, and a flavour that I put down to the hops, did you late hop?

Not to style, which I don't mind, as this is a really nice beer, and has more flavour than a traditional kolsch.

I'd be interested in trying another one after the yeast drops from sitting in the fridge for a week or two, just to see how much flavour the yeast is giving.


Nice work mate.

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/11/07)

I'm half way through Hutch's Flying Dog Hop Harvest.

I think there are beers called 'Hop Harvest' from somewhere, but I've not tried it/them. However, I did have a stubby of James Squire's IPA yesterday afternoon at a party (it was my first) and I think the two beers (Hutch's and Jim's) are not dissimilar.

Hutch's is the better beer, though. It's not quite as bitter, but more hop flavoursome than Jim's. It's really clear, lightly carbonated and produces a bit of lacing down the glass, but doesn't hold its head for long. There's something about the aroma I cannot put my finger on, but have enjoyed before as I do now. The malt just sits there and does its job without being too insistent.

I am enjoying it plenty.


----------



## 65bellett (26/11/07)

I just my bottle of the Rooks ALT. What a fantastic beer. I'm not really up on the whole beer critiquing business but I know what I like and this was a fantastic beer. 

The other beer I really liked was Dark Fairy Tales Foreign Extra Stout. I drank this on Sunday night before I read that it probably needs a little longer in the bottle. What a great Stout. My rating style is probably very different but if this was a commercially available beer I would be wearing the T-shirt.

I will be very interested to see how every body rates these beers in a more technical way.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (27/11/07)

Just hooking into Hairofthedogs contribution. Its 30 degrees right now and this is the perfect beer to be drinking. Light, refreshing and . gone.


----------



## Quintrex (27/11/07)

Mark M's House Ale
*Appearance*
Lovely rich amber colour, nice stable head, with medium carbonation.
Has a nice smell of cascade.

*Taste*
The hop flavour is very balanced, with no hop flavour dominant, balanced well by a good chunk of munich maltiness.

All in all a refreshing amber ale!

GW Mark, we missed you on the swap-party day, nice work with the snapper though , very jealous!

Q


----------



## Quintrex (27/11/07)

Citymorgue2 - Kenzie Hop Ale
*Appearance*
Lovely kind of reddish-amber colour, medium but stable head, with medium carbonation.
Has a nice fruity smell.

*Taste*
First mouthful surprised me as it is not as malty as I was expecting for the colour, The hop flavor is very clean, I'm unable to pick the hop variety/ies but if I had to guess I'd go with Amarillo, due to the clean bitterness and fruity flavors.

As it is warming up the malt is becoming more prominent, nice creaminess.
Very refreshing!!!

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/11/07)

One bottle is never enough, so last evening I cracked Peels' Scottish WotNot.

Time has passed and my memory is frail, so I cannot go into too much detail... In fact, none at all. However:

I knew it was going to be good and it was. Still cannot get the sound of Danny Boy out of my head... If you're looking for a "I've had a shit day so get me a beer! Hurry up, wench!" kind of thing, this would do but it would be a waste.


----------



## Fents (27/11/07)

Frothing for a xmas case swap at work today. last night i put in the fridge, mine, peel's, #4 and hogwards esb 

Chose Peel's first up.

Peel'sy mate, this is ridiculous. This beer is sensational, sure i prob wouldnt brew 30litres of it but this is what the case swaps all about. Trying beers you wouldnt normally brew.

Its nice and creamy, goes alright with a hot one too  biggups, 9/10


----------



## voota (27/11/07)

tasting Hutch's - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA"

Pours copper with a bit of haze, beautiful tightly packed white head with excellent retention. Aroma is pretty 'american' but not overly intense, lots of lychee, and some interesting cinnamon/clove thing happening, decent amount of straight caramel sweetness and some wheat notes. Wonderful to drink, not too sharp in the bitterness and the carbonation is spot on, some more estery flavours surface in the flavour... I get the feeling it was fermented a little on the warm side, which isn't too bad a thing because its given some really interesting flavours to it. Beneath this there is the usual american hop flavour. I get the feeling its a little more alcoholic that 5%, but I felt that with Beechworth Bling IPA and was dead wrong. The finish has a but of bite, and some light astringency which I don't really like. Nice hoppy aftertaste otherwise. 

Overall, its a very nice beer, I dont know where the estery stuff came from (I assume you used flying dog yeast, maybe that was it) but its well interesting. 
thanks from Chris


----------



## hairofthedog (27/11/07)

citymorgue2 just cracked the kenzie shes good great hoppy smell good flavor 

wardhog ESB perfect smoooth , very tasty & lightly carbed

peels the scot was sweet, dark, & tasty i think it put a hair on my chest


----------



## Fents (27/11/07)

I stil reckon its about 25c outisde. ^^^ Just cracked your Dry NS Knuckles.

aint too dry for me, still not sure about these NS hops though they spin me out with the aftertaste of wine. nice beer though.


----------



## voota (28/11/07)

tasting Maples - Rye IPA
Not sure what to make of this, I've never (knowingly) tried a rye beer before. 
Very IPAish, quite strong, spicy and fruity in both the aroma and flavour. American written all over it. Very dry in the finish, which is otherwise long as massively hoppy. My personal preference would say it needs a touch more sweetness, but otherwise I really enjoyed drinking this one. 
Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/11/07)

Hey Maples,

Does your Rye IPA by any chance have any Chinook hops in it?? I'm trying to make a distinction in my palate between the flavour of chinook and the flavour of rye. But so far, every beer I have had thats had one of them in it... has also had the other one. Except for Fent's APA at teh swap day. It had chinook but no rye. I'm hoping that your IPA has rye but no chinook ?????

Thirsty


----------



## DarkFaerytale (28/11/07)

havn't had a big crack at the case yet, weekend is coming tho, just like some others i think i'll not bother with the whole flav, aroma, overall stuff and just say what i think

*fents koelsch* was a great beer for a hot night, drank half of it with a friend and she enjoyed it as well, nice, cool, refreshing. would have to agree with Q that it's not to style, but who cares  great beer

the other beer i tryed was *CM2's Hop ale* was a good beer, darker than i expected, very very hoppy, at first i found it really balanced but it slowly started getting a little cloyingly sweet towards the end of the bottle, would not have stoped me from haveing 2 or 3... or 6 more tho 

hmm looking forward to the ESB and peels scotch ale next, possibly after a couple of kilkenny's at the pub

-Phill


----------



## Maple (28/11/07)

Thirsty, 
Hops in it are Columbus, Centenial, N. Brewer, Mt Hood, Cascade, and a touch of Simcoe, but no chinook in this one. Recipie is in the Vic Swap Recipie thread...

35.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 40.7 60 min.
5.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 4.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 5.7 30 min.
10.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 4.20 1.8 30 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 1.1 25 min.
5.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 2.0 25 min.
5.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 4.20 0.6 20 min.
5.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 0.9 20 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.8 15 min.
5.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 1.3 15 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.6 10 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.5 5 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 1.4 2 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.0 0 min.


----------



## Wardhog (28/11/07)

Maple said:


> Thirsty,
> Hops in it are Columbus, Centenial, N. Brewer, Mt Hood, Cascade, and a touch of Simcoe, but no chinook in this one. Recipie is in the Vic Swap Recipie thread...
> 
> 35.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 40.7 60 min.
> ...



Is there room for malt and water in amongst that lot?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/11/07)

Maple said:


> Thirsty,
> Hops in it are Columbus, Centenial, N. Brewer, Mt Hood, Cascade, and a touch of Simcoe, but no chinook in this one. Recipie is in the Vic Swap Recipie thread...
> 
> 35.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 40.7 60 min.
> ...



Good lord !!!

Thanks


----------



## Maple (28/11/07)

Keep in mind the batch size was 36L....needs more hops, I know


----------



## AUHEAMIC (28/11/07)

4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde

I had a discussion with Spills at the swap regarding Belgian style beers so I know he wont be offended. Not my favourite style. As to the quality of the beer I would have to say excellent. Very clear, tight white head that lasted the whole glass (Nonic pint) and carbonated just right (for me). Maybe next time try a different yeast


----------



## Fents (28/11/07)

Peels said:


> 4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
> 
> I had a discussion with Spills at the swap regarding Belgian style beers so I know he wont be offended. Not my favourite style. As to the quality of the beer I would have to say excellent. Very clear, tight white head that lasted the whole glass (Nonic pint) and carbonated just right (for me). Maybe next time try a different yeast



Im drinking it now too. Its like a lager on drugs  . which can be good and bad.

I'd drink 2 bottles in a row. B)

edit - not very hoppy tho, but well balanced


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/07)

Drinking Fents Kolsch now. 

Pale as. nicely carbed up. slight fruit at beginnning then hops coming through?. No idea as to how this sits whith style as its only my 2nd Kolsch (Quintrex's on caseswap day).

damn nice beer for a hot humid day.


----------



## Fents (28/11/07)

yea i had my bottle too. fruits def the 34/70 yeast, maybe a tad high in fermentation temps.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/11/07)

*Voota's Extra stout.*

Looks the goods, big thick tan head, completely black and opaque. Nice head formed, but didn't last all that well.

Rich and full bodied, silky mouthfeel, roasty and pretty damn bitter. Roasty bitterness on top of hop bitterness. A little harsh. Bit of chocolate and coffee, but not huge amounts.

It could be weird hops and/or esters, or my tastebuds playing up... but I think its got a Brettanomyces infection. Its got that light floral nose and a bit of that earthy barnyardy thing going on. Its all the flavours I associate with brett beers, but this is the first I have had that I didn't know had brett deliberately put in there.

Now... I think its bloody fantastic. I'm not sure if you meant to put Brett in this thing or not (not even sure it is Brett) but its working a treat for me.

I'm only sorry that I didn't know that it was going to be like this, I would love to put this beer aside for 6 months and see how it develops. I think the bitterness would drop off and smooth out... and the Brett would come out to play a bit more.

Anyone else get the Brett thing... or am I dazed and confused because I've just come off night shift.

Great beer Voota. Please tell me you have a bottle or two to put away and see how it turns out with a bit of age.

Thirsty


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/11/07)

hope there is brett in it 'cos i'll pour it into the 2L wort we made on the day after i add a small amount of candy suger, some corriander and the yeast from Q's contribution to the case and it's fermented out. 6 months till the next swap, should be good by then 

-Phill


----------



## Fents (29/11/07)

I poured spill's yeat in mine last night.


----------



## brettprevans (29/11/07)

Im using a Kolsch starter I got from Quintrex. Its going in tonight.

maybe I should throw 5g total of Hallertau & Hersbrucker in dry hop for some flavour to style.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/11/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> hope there is brett in it 'cos i'll pour it into the 2L wort we made on the day after i add a small amount of candy suger, some corriander and the yeast from Q's contribution to the case and it's fermented out. 6 months till the next swap, should be good by then
> 
> -Phill




mmmm, nice. I have a bottle of Orval sitting in the fridge that might get a guernsey for just that purpose. A bit of sugar to up the OG a point and then Dry hop with some Styrian goldings.

Good idea


----------



## brettprevans (29/11/07)

Thirsty... have you posted the final recipe for the caseswap day wort?


----------



## voota (29/11/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> *Voota's Extra stout.*
> 
> Now... I think its bloody fantastic. I'm not sure if you meant to put Brett in this thing or not (not even sure it is Brett) but its working a treat for me.
> 
> ...



Sadly the brett is unintentional, must have come from some of the wild brews I've been doing recently. It's a little strange though, because I tried one 2 weeks ago... and it tasted brett infected, but after finishing the glass I realised that I'd used that glass for a lambic a couple of days earlier so hoped/assumed that the wackyness came from the tiny bit of lambic mixed in. I also opened another a day before the swap to double check and it was fine, no infection. Kind of points to a bottle washing problem I guess.

Anyway, sorry to anyone who got brett in their stout, those who don't know what 'brett' tastes like soon will... Its pretty pronounced and the beer doesn't have any other infections. Those who got the bottle marked S.S will have no trouble (I hope) because it's a different batch. 

As to the bitterness, yep.. its pretty high (75IBU or so) I kind of originally made it so it would age well, but found that I liked it better fresh when the smokiness is high. 

Thanks for the critique Thirsty, much appreciated!
,
Chris

and while I'm at it.... 22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
I don't think I've ever been a huge fan of the style, but have never tried a homebrewed example so I was keen to give this a go.
Decent looking hazy copper with a small white head. 
Wheaty aroma, quite a bit of corriander and your standard wheatbeer esters, the honey sweetness is definitely there and is very well captured. Maybe there is a touch of medicinal something, perhaps an infection coming along. 
Flavour is a bit medicinal too, and the honey isn't like that in the aroma, the beer as a whole seems pretty dry and perhaps a little thin. 
Sorry I didn't really go for this one, the aroma is excellent and the way you've let the honey come through is fantastic. 
Credit for brewing a different style to mix the styles in the case a bit too!
thanks wambesi, had no trouble finishing the bottle on this hot arvo! 
Chris


----------



## Wardhog (29/11/07)

Fents - Koelsch

It's a boy - foam, foam and more foam. Too scared to put it back in the fridge in case the head spews everywhere in my fridge. Note to self - get bigger glasses, it'll fix this problem. 

Thought I could get a faint whiff of banana, I was put in mind of an Erdinger Weissbier. I'm still not sure if I'm a fan of that aroma & taste - but that's no reflection on the brewer. A well made beer - wheat beer fans'll like this one.


----------



## Fents (29/11/07)

ughhh bugga ward.

just having your ESB now. very nice beer. you guys are slowly converting me onto darker beers. nice and creamy mate, tis' the goods.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/11/07)

Two tastings tonight as I have to go to NZ for a week again tomorrow h34r: 

Rooks Alt

Bloody great mate. Im not going into detail but will give you this feedback. My next two brews are planned so this will be third in line. Just one question about your recipe. You have the Spalter additions listed at different AA%. Is that correct?

Wardys ESB

Not sure what you have changed in you process but it looks like you have nailed two issues you have had. This beer is clear and carbonated to perfection. Top beer wardy. Love it.


----------



## Wardhog (29/11/07)

Here's where Peels is at a bit of an advantage - I'm familiar with and am a massive fan of the scotch ale style. His disadvantage is that after last weekend, I have a fridge full of Red Hill Scotch Ale to compare it with.

Damn it Peels, could you **** something up for once? I'd feel a whole lot better about my own shortcomings, and I'm sure everyone else would too.
A beautiful beer, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Contrasting to what is in my top 3 favourite commercial beers, the only thing I could say to you is :
Whatever you mashed at, mash a little bit higher. Of all the aspects of the beer, your beer's body was only a smidge thinner.

If you mashed at 66, mash at 68. Change nothing else.


----------



## voota (29/11/07)

Alleycats summer quencher. 
Very clear and pale with heaps of what looks like hops floating around (maybe its yeast). Pretty average retention. 
Nice light fruity aroma, lots of fresh hops, fairly neutral. Light fluffy body, perfectly carbonated for a 'summer quencher', perfect body and bitterness too... simple hoppy finish. 
One of the best sessional beers I've ever drunk, its delicate and beautifully balanced. Would love to have a 20L keg of this stuff ice cold for the summer. 
What percentage alc is it alleycat?
Awesome brew, thanks heaps. 
chris


----------



## andreic (29/11/07)

*Fents Kolsch*

off and racing... first case swap beer

High carbonation - difficulty pouring without a large fluffy head. Very pale yellow colour, hazy. Hard to taste due to effervescence on the tongue at first. Settled down after being in the glass a little while. Kind of perfumy aroma. Very crisp taste. Quite dry.

I've only had one Kolsch before (from Hunter brewery). This definitely had aroma and tastes in common with that one, but I'm crap at describing them. Once the initial effervescence settled down a little it was an excellent crisp, thirst quenching beer that went down very well 5 minutes after entering the front door this evening.

A very good start to the case  

cheers Fents 

Andrei


----------



## Hutch (29/11/07)

My first tasting tonight too: 

*Fents Kolsch*

This is my first Kolsch, so no idea what defines the style, but this is a great beer!
A little too highly carbonated for my liking, however some time in the glass and the warm fruit flavours are coming through.
Some Chill-haze too, not that this bothers me in the slightest.
I'm tasting Juicy-fruit, some warm alcohol and pleasant esters. Went perfectly with a Lamb kebab!

Cheers Fents!


----------



## Maple (29/11/07)

And just for something a little different, I thought i'd try ...

*Fents Kolsch*

as previously mentioned, really highly carbed, a nice champers like feel at first. Had awesome flavours pouring through once slightly warmed. Initially, didn't much like the taste i was getting from it, but about half way into it, was seemingly tasty and refreshing. It grew on me as I made my way to the end... being my first try of a Kolsch, I'd say it's something i'd have again. Top stuff Fents, thanks for the intro to Kolsch. 

Maple


----------



## andreic (29/11/07)

*mark_m - APA/IPA house ale*

Nice! A deep copper colour. Good creamy head that lasted. Smelled beautiful. I could smell the cascade mostly. A pretty hoppy beer. It had a strong bitter kick at the end. There was a dark, slightly burnt malt flavour at the end for me too. The finish was real bitter, with a strong aftertaste. The finish is pretty full on - not a beer for your average mega-swill drinker. 

I liked it - the smell is awesome! I've done 2 APAs before and have no. 3 in the fermenter... this makes me happy it'll be ready to drink in another month or so...

cheers mark_m 

Andrei


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/11/07)

Wardhog said:


> Damn it Peels, could you **** something up for once?


Well there you go Wardy. I did f#%k it up. I planned to mash at 67c but had a vague out with my strike water and ended up doughing in at 65c (dropped to 63c after 60mins). So now I must ask; Should I change my posted recipe to what I planned or leave it as what I brewed?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/11/07)

*Drivelikeyoustoleit's ACA* - 

Not sure what an ACA is, but at a guess I'll go with a cream ale??

It poured a nice light gold/dark straw colour with a creamy tight beaded white head. Carbonation is good, but the head didn't stick around long. Its a bit hazy, but a goodly chunk of that is chill haze as it cleared up a bit when it warmed in the glass.

Smells a lightly sweet and malty with a nice delicate floral hop aroma. Perfumey, but chanel #5 perfumey not $20 dollar hooker perfumey like little creatures. I got a touch of peach out of it.

Tastes pretty clean and light. It pretty malty and full bodied for such a light coloured beer and I get just a tiny hint of caramel something in the maltiness. Its a bit sweet and/or a bit under bitter. leaves a sweetness around the edges of your tounge after you swallow, and that turns into a sour aftertaste. its only mild and is mostly cured by having another mouthful, but it builds up a bit and make the beer less drinkable than it would be otherwise.

I drank this one really cold after a hot night at work... hit the spot nicely.

Pretty young Girlies would like this beer, and even though I am a tubby, ugly, balding brewery worker... I like it too. It would be a great beer for converting megaswill drinkers... just a step up in flavour and aroma, without scaring them by going too far.

Maybe a bit more bitter, or a bit drier.. but thats it.

Well done

Thirsty


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/11/07)

i tell ya, there's not been a bad beer so far, great swap

finished work early yesterday so cracked Q's beer when i got home and poured it into my duvel tulip glass  great work Q, perfect looking clear beer with a good head, great aroma and goes down way to easily. 

the dregs went into the beer we made on the swap day, hopefully there will be some action soon, i'm brewing it outside the fridge to see what kind of temps i can get it up to, hopefully it doesn't become to over powering. heated then boiled a very small amount of corriander and allspice (i think it was allspice) and added the liquid to the brew, hopfully it'll shine through, didn't add any extra fermentables tho.

if i don't go out tonight i'll be getting into the bitters 2, 3 and 21

-Phill


----------



## therook (30/11/07)

Peels said:


> Two tastings tonight as I have to go to NZ for a week again tomorrow h34r:
> 
> Rooks Alt
> 
> ...




Peels, spot on, i used 2 different packets of Spalter which had different AA's

rook


----------



## brettprevans (30/11/07)

*Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" *

very interesting beer. diddnt uite know what to make of it for the first 1/4 glass. I really dont know how to describe it either, quite dry on the finish? Head retention was good but not much head to start with in the first place. No haze. 

Im thinking it must the specific charaters of the Flying Dog yeast cause it tasted sort of like an APA but sort of not. probably just my sh*thouse palate!

nice beer though. I would have like to have tried it on a cooler day.


----------



## Hutch (30/11/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im thinking it must the specific charaters of the Flying Dog yeast cause it tasted sort of like an APA but sort of not. probably just my sh*thouse palate!



Your palate is fine CM2 :icon_cheers: 
I blame the yeast - Wyeast 1737 Flying Dog. 
Otherwise the beer itself is my standard APA (recipe in the other thread).

The following (from the Flying Dog Brewery) is the only info I've found about this yeast...

"The Flying Dog Ale strain is an unruly mutt, and to brew with it you must be willing to Cut the Leash as our Flying Dog Brew Crew does in our Snake Dog IPA, Road Dog Porter, K-9 Cruiser Altitude Ale and Doggie Style Classic Pale Ale."

"As far as specs are concerned it is an ale yeast that we let ferment at 70F. Attenuation is in the 68 to 72 percent range, but proper aeration is important to get full attenuation. It has good flocculation characteristics and tends to leave a good deal of maltiness in the finished beer. It is good to see that brewers are excited about using our strain."


I've made one other beer with this yeast, and it is loaded with earthy, chocolate, cinnamon, smoky tobacco esters - certainly NOT a session beer! My swap beer would have been a great beer over winter, I think. Maybe save it for a rainy day over the coming month, and think of winter!

Hutch.


----------



## therook (30/11/07)

Okay i tried 

*Fents kolsch* also last night, sorry mate but i didn't really enjoy it as much as i wanted to. I have only ever tried one commercial kolsch and that was a Dom and it deffinately tasted differant.

As everyone so far has said it was deffinately a boy and gave a nice big head and lace which lasted all the way to the bottom of the glass. Lovely color but obviously cloudy from the yeast.

My concern was the smell and the taste. To me and this is only my opinion i could detect Fusel alcohols and i only found out what it was by looking up Palmers book. He states it either happens from to much yeast, sitting on the trub to long or fermenting to hot.

But, i'm no judge and may be totally wrong.

sorry mate, but i still think your a good bloke  

I still drank the whole bottle though  

Rook


----------



## Fents (30/11/07)

therook said:


> Okay i tried
> 
> *Fents kolsch* also last night, sorry mate but i didn't really enjoy it as much as i wanted to. I have only ever tried one commercial kolsch and that was a Dom and it deffinately tasted differant.
> 
> ...



Lets be honest and not lie to each other mate - its a shit beer 



rookyrookrook said:


> He states it either happens from to much yeast, sitting on the trub to long or fermenting to hot.



probably all three!


----------



## lucas (30/11/07)

fents, how are you beers labeled/what do they look like? sound like it needs to be refridgerated right away and from my quick scan over my case the other night it didnt jump out at me


----------



## Fents (30/11/07)

lucas said:


> fents, how are you beers labeled/what do they look like? sound like it needs to be refridgerated right away and from my quick scan over my case the other night it didnt jump out at me




Labelled with a label - cleary, also marked F1 on the cap. Although there was one bottle that wasnt labelled that was the sneaky APA cause i lost a kolsch in battle.

Just had CM2's kenzie hop ale.

Deeee bloody licious. absolutley lovely beer. love the trick colour. sensational even.


----------



## Wardhog (30/11/07)

Cummins IPA

Balance tilted heavily in favour of hops, probably a little too much so. A nice level of malt, but no match for the bitterness.

Wind back the hops a bit, it'll be a really good beer.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/11/07)

Woo hoo,

Finally pickup up my case from citymorgue2.

Mine even came with a "Baby on board" thingy.

Wonder which beer is the "baby"? :huh: 

(Let me know if you want it back citymorgue2 and I'll drop it round some time.)


----------



## andreic (30/11/07)

*hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils*

First beer (at home) for tonight...

Pale yellow, a little hazy. Nice tight white head. It was almost gone half way down the glass but managed to leave a little lacing. Taste and aroma was dominated by citrus - lemons. It had a bitter kick at the end and was dry. Light to medium body. Overall impression - easy drinking lager with some character.

thanks hairofthedog  another nice beer!

What next... will investigate the fridge and report back later.

Andrei


----------



## hairofthedog (30/11/07)

cummins just knocked ya IPA had everything but clarity heaps of hops which i loved & good flavor 

rook curently drinking your brew tastes fine looks fine but almost no carbonation so hard to give a true comment


----------



## lucas (30/11/07)

Fents said:


> Labelled with a label - cleary, also marked F1 on the cap.


I dunno how I missed it the first time, what with santa's helper on the label and all


----------



## hairofthedog (30/11/07)

mark m house ale its a ripper one of the best case swap beers ive tasted so far & the recipe on the label is a great idea might have a dip at making a batch tommorow cheers


----------



## andreic (30/11/07)

*Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale*

Quite a dark brown colour. Good off-white head. Smells great - hoppy. Tastes pretty good. There is a fairly hoppy taste there but not quite the bitterness you might expect. Its medium bodied. I'm not sure if I could drink too many of these in the one sitting. All in all pretty good!

thanks citymorgue2  

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## brettprevans (1/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Woo hoo,
> 
> Finally pickup up my case from citymorgue2.
> 
> ...


 :lol: thats funny. its fallen off the car. nah i dont need it back ive got another one (people give you lots of the same stuff when you have your first baby). 

caseswap beer tasting is on for tonight with the old man. Im going to introduce him to some proper beer.

re my Kenzie Hop Ale - thanks for the feedback fellas. I might keep playing with the reciepe and have it as my house ale. I think there might be a little too much crystal and i'll look at the hop schedule and adjust for more bittering


----------



## voota (1/12/07)

Had Fents' Kolsch and Something from an unlabeled pet bottle that may have been a wheat (thirsty boys?)

Anyway, the unmarked bottle was badly infected, and too astringent to even drink... sorry I can't give you much feedback Thirsty. Because I really appreciated the detailed analysis of mine, if anything... I'd say that in my very limited wheatbeer brewing experience, they're best to drink really really fresh. Also the extra proteins from the wheat give the bacteria a bit more food to work with... so wheatbeers are more susceptible to an infection taking hold, low hopping rates also don't help. I'm sure you know all that though... 

Fents' Kolsch looks excellent... huge rocky, lacy white head. Very pale and cloudy (I dont give a damn that its cloudy, it looks nice). 
Pretty interesting aroma, cant really put my finger on it... but there are some medicinal phenols and a bit of light stonefruit or something.
Sorry fents, didn't really like this one... the flavour is too medicinal to give a proper review. If I were to give any suggestions though, I'd try and improve your yeast management... fiddle around and see what happens with different pitching rates and fermentation times. Poor sanitation could have also been a cause.

sorry to be so negative about those two, but in my opinion criticism is sometimes more constructive than praise when you're trying to design a good beer. 

chris


----------



## Maple (1/12/07)

*Wardhog - ESB*
I got stuck into this one last evening. poured a nice coffee froth colour head which didn't stick around to long. Deep rich colour and aroma, loving it so far... full flavour, a bit more earthy than i had expected, but quite nice. Then it hit, that warm alcohol feeling warming me insides. it was a bit strong in the alcohol taste, but not dissimilar to other ESB's i've had. Great clarity, and a treat to have, but with the strong alcohol taste to it, it wouldn't be an everyday one for me. Just my uneducated thoughts, hope no offense is taken, i really did enjoy it.

Maple


----------



## Fents (1/12/07)

voota said:


> Had Fents' Kolsch and Something from an unlabeled pet bottle that may have been a wheat (thirsty boys?)
> 
> Anyway, the unmarked bottle was badly infected, and too astringent to even drink... sorry I can't give you much feedback Thirsty. Because I really appreciated the detailed analysis of mine, if anything... I'd say that in my very limited wheatbeer brewing experience, they're best to drink really really fresh. Also the extra proteins from the wheat give the bacteria a bit more food to work with... so wheatbeers are more susceptible to an infection taking hold, low hopping rates also don't help. I'm sure you know all that though...
> 
> ...



Thats what its all abput mate. If you had of told me i had made an excellent beer and you loved it i would of known you would be lying. Respect.


----------



## voota (1/12/07)

Squirrel Foot Bitter by 65 bellet (I think!)

Pours nice and dark, bit hazy, with a small tan head. 
Great aroma, lots of dried fruit, toffee, earthy hops, and some light brown sugar/pudding/spice mix thing... Instantly made me think of Fullers 1845, which is one of my favorite beers. 
Flavour is also really nice, a bit drier than I'd expected/hoped. The carbonation is spot on, and its pretty smooth to drink. Flavours are a bit more basic than the aroma, a bit more dried apricot, maybe a touch metallic in the hops. No significant faults and an excellent beer to drink, great hop profile for the style. 
Suggestions: If you're an AG brewer, try mashing a bit warmer... I think that touch of sweetness you get from a higher mash temp would balance the bitterness just a touch better, and also bring through those complex pudding/spice things you have in the aroma into the flavour. I'm not sure what I can suggest if you're a K&K or Partial... the amount of crystal malt flavour/hop character is just perfect, I wouldn't touch that at all. 
Thanks heaps, I really enjoyed this one... 

chris


----------



## brettprevans (1/12/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" *
> 
> very interesting beer. diddnt uite know what to make of it for the first 1/4 glass. I really dont know how to describe it either, quite dry on the finish? Head retention was good but not much head to start with in the first place. No haze.
> 
> ...


Hutch

Dont know how I let this happen, but apparently I didnt finish the whole bottle of your APA (there was about 1/5 glass left in the bottle). So I just had it. overlooking the lossed carbination (due to it being open for over a day), I actually enjoyed it more today. Im thinking because it is cooler today (like I suggested in my post above). It still has some interesting flavours which have to be yeast specific so im not sold on it. Just thought you'd like some addtional feedback. Hopefully one of the others can give you some more specific feedback and what their tasting


----------



## andreic (1/12/07)

*Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)*

OK - my first ever Scottish Ale - so I had no real idea what to expect...

A nice dark brown colour with an off-white head that mostly disappears by 1/4 way down the glass. Light carbonation.

The aroma and taste had lots of malt, chocolate, and fruit/berries (my wife said raspberry). Medium to fullish body.

This was an interesting beer. It wasn't a good match for take-away thai for dinner tonight but that didn't stop me. I liked it but would probably enjoy it more in a cooler part of the year...

thanks Peels  

Andrei


----------



## Cummins (1/12/07)

Tried a few tonight... and here is a rundown.

Fents - Kolsch: Intruiging to say the least. My friend says "Dettol and beer". Was a bit whack. 

Unmarked - Im thinking thirsty's hefeweizen. Strange aroma on this one, a bit rubbery. My friend says "Watered down wheat while chewing on plastic". I didn't think it was too bad, odd but bearable. After my drinking mates turned it down I felt a bit nervous and awkward drinking it so didn't finish the bottle.

Squirrel Bitter - Good solid drop this one. I liked it, not overly characteristic but well balanced and plenty smooth. This isnt a style I usually enjoy, but this one was nice.

Hutch - Flying Dog: Great work on this one. Great aroma, good solid APA. Can't really pick any faults with this, some interesting characteristics but all good. Could drink a lot of this one!


----------



## Hutch (1/12/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hutch
> 
> Dont know how I let this happen, but apparently I didnt finish the whole bottle of your APA (there was about 1/5 glass left in the bottle). So I just had it. overlooking the lossed carbination (due to it being open for over a day), I actually enjoyed it more today. Im thinking because it is cooler today (like I suggested in my post above). It still has some interesting flavours which have to be yeast specific so im not sold on it. Just thought you'd like some addtional feedback. Hopefully one of the others can give you some more specific feedback and what their tasting


Cheers CM2, and thanks for the feedback.

Think I might return the favour...

*citymorgue2 - Kenzie Hop Ale*

Pours quite dark, with a good solid head that lasts the length of the glass. Very good head retention.
Slight haze, possibly yeast stirred-up. Slightly overcarbonated - the head grew out of the pint glass...




Subtle Cascade aroma, and the Cluster works well as a combination (I've never used Cluster before).
Surprisingly dark for the use of only 250gm crystal - was this dark crystal?

Seems just slightly thin and sweet on the finish, could do with a few more IBUs for the style.
Very enjoyable for a "kit & bits" beer - certainly better than any kit beers I've made!
The Saf S-04 is slightly noticable (tart) as well, though good thing you kept it under 19 deg.
What draught can did you use?

Top work CM2 :icon_cheers:

edit: spellink


----------



## hairofthedog (1/12/07)

thirstys wheat after reading the negative reviews of this brew i have to disagree & say i really enjoyed it light pale easy to drink & not much banana flavor that i normally associate with wheats thanks thirsty


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (1/12/07)

Having been outside in the heat working, missus leaving me with 3 kids trying to see who could destroy the most decorations on the xmas tree put up this afternoon, I was in the perfect mood to try my first case swap beer.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!

Firstly I have to say kudos to you Fents for trying a style you had not done before for the case swap. Don't think that I would be so brave.

Label was very appealing ( although the missus did not seem as excited by it ).

Nice light colour, and very highly carbonated.

There was a fairly detectable phenolic in both aroma and flavour that seemed to overpower the fruity bready yeast character that I am use to with the 2656. 

Noticeable alcohol warming (that was doing wonders to alter my mood), and a robust bitterness through to the finish, which surprised me for a 23IBU beer.

I got say you should give this one another go, as once you get the yeast happening, I promise you it can be a very rewarding style. 

BTW as I am a BJCP judge in training, I am using all the case swap beers as "practice" (or that's what I am telling the missus). So if anybody actually interested in seeing their tasting notes send me a PM.


----------



## Wardhog (2/12/07)

Hairofthedog - Super dry Nelson Pils

Yeesh, talk about hop flavour. This is one beer that slaps your face and dares you to drink it.
I can't get over how much flavour you've crammed into this beer, did you use 300g of hops or something?

A little bit much for me, but others might like it. That NS really gives off a fruity taste and aroma, doesn't it?
Clarity was excellent, as was head retention. I couldn't tell you what the malt tasted like.

Unfortunately, I had this first up, which meant that Spills' Dumb Blonde was not tasted. It was drunk, but not tasted.
The only thing I could tell you about it is that it was a nice, pale but slightly hazy body, with a compact head that disappeared halfway through the glass.
Sorry I couldn't give you any more than that, Spills, but my sense of taste was still in NZ.

Edit : I did have some of the blonde left, and had it this afternoon. Fents was 100% on the money, a lager on drugs. Light, pleasant, drink-in-large-quantities kind of beer. The distinctive yeast taste might put a few people off though, I found it a little bit much. A very well made beer though.


----------



## Wardhog (2/12/07)

Maple said:


> *Wardhog - ESB*
> 
> hope no offense is taken, i really did enjoy it.
> 
> Maple



No offence is or will be taken. The idea behind this case swap (for me, anyway) is to get constructive criticism about your brewing. Also, not everyone is going to like X beer style.

Blowing smoke up each other's arses isn't going to make us better brewers - at the other extreme, calling a contribution "arse juice brewed by a deep-fried fuckwit who couldn't brew a fart" isn't going to help, either. Anything inbetween should be taken as constructive criticism, given with the best possible intentions.

Last case swap, my beer was flat as a tack. People's comments about that have made me address that problem, and improved my brewing. Now none of my beers suffer from the same thing - that's why I get involved in these things.


So, if you didn't like my (or anyone's) beer, don't be scared to say so, just be sure to also say why.


----------



## brettprevans (2/12/07)

*Hairofthedog - Super dry Nelson Pils*
WOW - never tried NS hops before, so this was a real treat. HUGE flavour but not overpowering (although I couldnt detect much aroma), magnificent light tight pillowy white head. quite dry finish at end (which was nice in this heat). Not sure if thats the hops or the style. I really wish I had more to drink of it.




Hutch said:


> Hutch
> Surprisingly dark for the use of only 250gm crystal - was this dark crystal?
> 
> Seems just slightly thin and sweet on the finish, could do with a few more IBUs for the style.
> ...



Not sure it was meant to be light crystal but I recon the've given me the wrong thing and just labeled it crystal. buggar. ive got another 2kg of it.

Yep agree it needs a bit more bitterness.

I hate to admit it but it was a Castlemaine Perkins Draught tin. I would normally have used a coopers but it came as a freebe with my 60L fermentor.

Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## Maple (2/12/07)

*mark_m - APA/IPA house ale*

Very Taste morsel of beer this was. Nice Malt flava, and the hops were interesting. Loved the blend, but was not sure what to expect with fuggles. I have used this hop before in several iterations, and decided that this was not one of my top 5, but your use of it in this beer was nice and has put it back on the "to be used again list". Might have been a touch on the sweet side (for my pallet), and the head didn't stick around for to long at all, (which is a prevalent problem with most of my beers). Finished what I thought was very smooth, and fresh. I certainly enjoyed this one! Cheers Mark

Maple


----------



## Maple (2/12/07)

*Lavender - APA*

What can I say...I love amarillo. alot of hop flava and aroma which was a treat. I did find it nice and malty, however residual sweetness was a bit more than I am use to. Maybe it's just a personal taste thing. Head was great right from the pour, don't know how long it would have lasted though, as i made my way through this one pretty quickly...and that's got to say something. Can i ask what the yeast was in this, as there is a taste in it that I can't really describe, nor it it one I've had tasted before, but keen to see if its just a difference in yeast, or something else. Perhaps a more experienced pallet can provide some insight. Nice one!

Maple


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/12/07)

Sorry, doing these ones from memory. Drank them on Sat morning after night shift.
*
Mark M APA - *

Nice colour, good carbonation. Great jump out of the glass hop nose. Big and malty, a little sweet upfront, but dries out nicely. The hop flavour is right in teh pocket where I like it. The combo of Cascade and fuggles give it a real resinous, piney thing. The closest hopped beer I've had to this would be Alpha Pale ale from Matilda bay... I always think of this sort of hop character as a bit juniper berry tasting. I like it.

If I was being super picky, I'd say that the flavour profile was little muddy.... things didn't stand out really cleanly, they sort of mushed together. But thats only if I were being super picky. I cant think of anything that would really address this sort of thing.. maybe a water chemistry thing?? BUt all in all it was good beer. When it was gone, I wished there was more of it. Thanks.

*
Alleycat's Summer Thirst Quencher - *

Oh, I liked this one. Lovely light gold colour (a little hazy) good tight white fluffy head, nice and active in the glass. Beautiful floral hop aroma, clean, light bodied, dry and as advertised, thirsty quenching. Maybe a little too bitter for such a light bodied beer, a little out of balance. The hopping ended up just a touch metallic, but noble hops will do that sometimes.

Good, clean, drinkable as all getout and just a lovely smell. Top work.



Looks like mine is turning out to be either shit or infected. It might be a case of if you like it, itd good, but otherwise not so much. Give it a couple of weeks, that odd smell (I never thought of it as rubbery, more kind of strawlike....) fades and a biot more of the standard Hefe character comes out of it. As for the infected bottle ... I'm somewhat devestated - I've never had an infected anything before. If I'm not careful I WILL get the "arse juice brewed by a deep-fried fuckwit who couldn't brew a fart" description 

Thirsty


----------



## Wardhog (2/12/07)

Squirrel's Foot Bitter

This is exactly how I like my beers. Well done. This is a brilliant beer - I hope you've posted the recipe, because I would love to have this as my house ale.
Only improvement I could suggest would be around the clarity - it was slightly hazy. However, if haze is your biggest problem, you wouldn't worry overmuch about improving, as you shouldn't. I could happily drink this all the time.

It'll be hard to choose between this and Peels' Scotch Ale for my favourite.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/12/07)

I'm just choking down a glass of Lucas' NS Summer Ale.

Bugger all head. Bit unclear. Could be a bit more carbonated for mine.

Now, if you thought I don't like this beer, you're 'king wrong. This is the best showcase beer for NS hops I've tried. Beats the crap out of the - Bugger, I can't remember the name of the brewery - commercial micro-brewed thingy and is just plain nice. The whole flavour thing how it builds up towards the wonderful kiwi aftertaste really works for me. Inspires me to do something with the pack of flowers in the freezer...

Immediately prior to this, I watched the last half of a movie called 'High Fidelity' and slaughtered a glass bottle of something which had 'ACA' on the lid. Nothing stood out in this beer for me to either hate or love. If it is as I suspect a Cream Ale, it was what I would expect. It was very drinkable and enjoyable and now gone.

Knappstein.


----------



## wambesi (2/12/07)

voota said:


> and while I'm at it.... 22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
> <snip>
> thanks wambesi, had no trouble finishing the bottle on this hot arvo!
> Chris



Cheers Voota, sadly it didn't turn out as nice as my last one but hey you get that.

23. Cummins - IPA 
Never had an IPA before so new to me and also never reviewed a beer before, so its gonna be basic too!

This case swap has got the better half of me interested in my hobby, caught her on AHB a few times over the last few days and although not a beer drinker she is now keen on sampling them more than she was "forced" to before. Still working out whether this is a good thing  

Anyway her first comments was "its bloody bitter".
I thought it had a nice fruity aroma, poured well with a nice small creamy head (which didn't stick around too long) and was actually quite nice, bitter than most of the beers I have brewed before but after the first glass it really started growing on me.
Not to bad at all. Cheers.


----------



## voota (2/12/07)

Andrei's Hefeweizen.
Really liked this stuff,,, Pretty clear for a hefe with an awesome rocky white head. Lots of bubblegum, clove in the aroma, pretty sweet and phenolic in a good way... I'm guessing it was fermented on the warmer side?
Nice fluffy feel, perfectly balanced between bitterness/phenols and sweetness, pretty quick wheaty finish. This stuff is great, perfect for summer. Well brewed Andrei, faultless. 

edit: finished the bottle now, outstanding... beer of the swap for me so far, *just* edging past the Flying Dog APA. 


Cummins' IPA
"arse juice brewed by a deep-fried fuckwit who couldn't brew a fart" 
It has a few bad yeasty things going on, pretty rubbery and nutty, I wouldn't say too bitter for an IPA, just that it needed a bit more body to balance it out. I like the English hops that surface a bit in the flavour, the finish again is a bit rubbery. I'm sure the flavours are just related to fermentation issues. 
Awesome label, well done with that. 

chris


----------



## wambesi (2/12/07)

17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA"

Ok, I guess I can sum it up with the following:
"I've copied your recipe from the other thread and have it down as one of the first to try when I go AG in the next month or two"

Hell maybe its early days in the case (2nd bottle) but really liked this one, creamy head to begin with which went down but was "lacy" (is that right terminology  ) down the glass.
Love cascade and have started to get into Amarilo too.

Good stuff Hutch. I'll be round again soon, this time to take beers not just cubes


----------



## Wardhog (2/12/07)

Kenzie Hop Ale

A nice APA. Actually, a pearler now that I've read the recipe thread and found this was an extract brew. The Cascade really stands out - if I shut my eyes, I was thinking of LCPA going by hops alone.
Maybe tilted a little too much in favour of the hops, but not overly so. I might be alone in this, but I think US-56 would do this beer justice better than S-04 does.

A good beer - ++ by virtue of it being made from extract. If I didn't read it, I wouldn't know it.

Well done.


----------



## Maple (2/12/07)

A few more to comment on:
*Allycat - light summer quencher*
This is indeed THE summer session beer. I reckon I could watch the boxing day test with this on tap. tell me you put the "how i made this in the other thread. Certainly lived up to it's name in that it was perfect for a day like today. lighter in colour than i expected, and maybe a touch to hoppy for the body of malt, but that's how i like em. spot on, really enjoyed this one.

*Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale*
now, tis one was different. really dark and slick, in a silky way. the dominant malt look and initial flavour subside to a nice refreshing but faint lemony spice. can't pick it, but seems familiar. leaves a nice aftertaste, didn't mind this one either. 

Maple


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/12/07)

2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)

Having never tried a homebrew in this style before, it was with some anticipation that I ripped into this one. And I would have to say that I was not disappointed.

Great smoke phenolic in both aroma and flavour.

Good malt hop balance with a some caramel as well.

All round a great beer. 

My only criticisms would be that the smoke phenolic could be a little on the high side for the style, carbonation was probably a touch high. Might possibly make it a touch dryer in the finish.

Reckon this one could easily score 40/50 in a comp.

Note I have tried the Bellhaven St Andrews before, but your beer was much more interesting and lively.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/12/07)

3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now

Earthy musty hop aroma, some malt and low floral aroma, with a hint of caramel and some fruity esters.

Slight diacytel flavour (which is absolutely fine for an ESB), medium level of bitterness, good hop malt balance.

All round very drinkable, and great example of the style.

Only things that might be improved upon would be a bit more emphasis on the malt flavour, and lower carbonation.

Another one that would score quite highly.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/12/07)

6. Maple - Rye IPA

Having never had a rye beer before, this is another one that I was really keen to try.

Really clean beer with no noticeable fermentation faults.

Big hop aroma with a hint of bubblegum and some spicy and floral notes.

As would be expected with an IPA, very dominant hop flavour with a strong bitterness present. Bitterness was never overpowering, and was well balanced against the malt.

The rye flavour seemed to be somewhat muted by the strong hop flavour, but never the less could still pick up the rye flavour, and some spicy notes.

Would love to try a less hoppy version of this beer, as the rye seemed to have a really unique character that I could imagine would be really interesting if allowed to come through more.


----------



## voota (2/12/07)

Rooks Alt, 

Tried a few commercial alts and have never been particularly impressed with the style, but this one was just great... still to style but done so well. 
Nice and dark, not much head on it. Soft toffee/caramel aroma, lots of fruit leather and barely any detectable hop aroma. Soft taste, more toffee sweetness and a hint of bitterness to round off the finish. Its pretty hard to review because its so subtle, but it just seems to work together so damn well. 
The quality and variety of these case swap beers is pretty damn good. 

cheers and thanks, 

chris


----------



## hairofthedog (2/12/07)

flying dog APA really liked it well balanced flavorsome brew exactly the style i like thanks hutchy


----------



## hairofthedog (2/12/07)

i agree calling someones brew "arse juice brewed by a deep-fried fuckwit who couldn't brew a fart Dettol and beer Watered down wheat while chewing on plastic isnt positive criticism especially if as my friend says your brew has the look of runny dog shit & a trub flavor no amount of hops could kill


----------



## andreic (2/12/07)

voota said:


> Andrei's Hefeweizen.
> Really liked this stuff,,, Pretty clear for a hefe with an awesome rocky white head. Lots of bubblegum, clove in the aroma, pretty sweet and phenolic in a good way... I'm guessing it was fermented on the warmer side?
> Nice fluffy feel, perfectly balanced between bitterness/phenols and sweetness, pretty quick wheaty finish. This stuff is great, perfect for summer. Well brewed Andrei, faultless.



Glad you liked it. It was indeed fermented a bit warmer to try and get some banana (20c on the fridgemate with the thermostat on the side of the fermenter, so probably more like 22c). I was suggesting people wait until mid-December but I guess if people want to "drink it fresh" it sounds like its good to go!


----------



## voota (2/12/07)

andreic said:


> Glad you liked it. It was indeed fermented a bit warmer to try and get some banana (20c on the fridgemate with the thermostat on the side of the fermenter, so probably more like 22c). I was suggesting people wait until mid-December but I guess if people want to "drink it fresh" it sounds like its good to go!



Sorry, I didn't read that... I just love hefeweizens as fresh as possible so just threw it in the fridge and drank it. It seemed to me that you got mostly different esters to banana coming through, banana was pretty subtle imo. Which yeast did you use? I recently fermented a weihenstaphener wheat yeast at 23c and got plain banana juice, another one fermented with the same yeast at 20c was heaps more balanced, but I still reckon it had a touch more banana than yours. It's tricky balancing those esters I reckon, thats one of the reasons I was so impressed with your beer, it was just spot on for balance.



hairofthedog said:


> i agree calling someones brew "arse juice brewed by a deep-fried fuckwit who couldn't brew a fart Dettol and beer Watered down wheat while chewing on plastic isnt positive criticism especially if as my friend says your brew has the look of runny dog shit & a trub flavor no amount of hops could kill


Pot, kettle, Black?


----------



## Cummins (2/12/07)

Sorry, wasn't trying to be too critical, I thought people wanted honesty?

I haven't tried mine yet, but sounds to me like it's shit! Was only my 2nd AG so I'll say that's why


----------



## Hutch (2/12/07)

*Allycat - light summer quencher*

Let me just say - perfect beer for a hot night like tonight!  
Very pale, slight haze, poor head retention (in fact no head to speak of), but perfect carbonation level for a fast quaffer.
Absolutely loved the hop balance - perfect IBU's, and good aroma to suit the "summer quencher" name. I can taste POR in there, and perhaps a little NS to finish it off? Subtle grape and passion-fruit on the nose. This one went down SO well with shelled prawns and avocado. YUM!

Great job Allycat - would love to see the recipe.
Hutch.


----------



## lucas (3/12/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'm just choking down a glass of Lucas' NS Summer Ale.
> 
> Bugger all head. Bit unclear. Could be a bit more carbonated for mine.


I'm glad you enjoyed it and fully understand the complaints. I'll definitely try and get my submission fermented and bottled a good deal earlier next swap, rather than leaving it until the last minute. as for the clarity, either it's clearing up a bit or you're being generous


----------



## Fents (3/12/07)

Alleycats beer was good. I enjoyed it very much yesterday in 30c heat.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (3/12/07)

just scanned over the last few pages, i really should try have a look over the weekends so i don't have to read 3 pages on a monday

am i the only one who didn't get a bad taste from fents beer? i thought it was good, must have been distracted.

i'll write up some proper reviews tomorrow, peels and maples beers are at the top of the list for beers i had over the weekend, great beers

-Phill


----------



## Cummins (3/12/07)

I think the one I got was mildly infected with something? I should have made that clearer in my description. It has a 'medicinal' type flavour, that is probably the word I was looking for. Same with the other, had a bad sour-plasticy thing going on. Not sure how to describe it but it was overbearing. It was not just some kind of slightly off taste that would mellow with age! You guys make great beers (judging by the ones on swap day) so it was just a bit unlucky with these. 

:beer:


----------



## voota (3/12/07)

Peels' Scottish ale.

Stunning looking amber brown in my weizen glass, the tan head rises about 3cm over the top of the rim. Aroma of tobacco, plum, potting mix... quite dry and earthy. Great to drink, so smooth and malty... lots of interesting character to it, peaty flavour is there but is in no way overdone imo. Great earthy flavours and a light sweet malty finish. Nutty aftertaste... I'm not even going to suggest any way to improve this because I reckon this is about as good as a Scottish ale gets... even better than Red Hills. 

Awesome stuff Peels. 

chris


----------



## Fents (3/12/07)

Everyone can chill out.

Cummins - You got the same beer as everyone else. I get the "medicinal" taste too and so do others, not heaps but enough to know where your coming from. As for your friend who said it was dettol and wack tell him / her if they can produce a better Kolsch then go for it (wont be hard i obv f*ed up somewhere).

I dont know if it was infection i reckon it was more the yeast. I'll tell the story again...

I brewed a simple kolsch recipe that Quintrex was extra nice enough to give me a 2565 starter for. The batch was 33 or 34lt's all up.

Everyone knows (and now so do i) you need a massive starter with 2565 yeast. I only pitched about 500ml into it all. Got it down to 1.030 in a week and a half.

I got back from a holiday to Coffs harbour stressing it wouldnt move at 1.030. Quintrex said come grab another starter to finish it but i was lazy and didnt. So i pitched a pack of W34/70 to finish it. Bad move as i cant control ferment temps in my house and it got up to 22-25c with a lager yeast in it...Medicinal much?

Now this is for everyone. With this case swap obvisouly not everyone is going to like your beers. I dont like stouts much so my taste is different. Its all a matter of opion at the end of the day. If you dont like it say so and maybe why, if you think somthings wrong with it try and explain. As for insulting a beer or a brewer....keep it off here.


----------



## Fents (3/12/07)

Mark M's house ale.

Not hard to know why this is your staple ale. Lovely.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (3/12/07)

lucas said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it and fully understand the complaints. I'll definitely try and get my submission fermented and bottled a good deal earlier next swap, rather than leaving it until the last minute. as for the clarity, either it's clearing up a bit or you're being generous



Perhaps I got the Good One?  It is not like me to be generous.

I have a theory that yeast drops quicker in my Storage Facility than it does anywhere else in the house. I've put bottles in the room where my fermentation fridge is, in the kitchen fridge and in the Storage Facility and the latter wins every time. I think it is because it is always dark (except when I am ratting around for a beer) and the temperature is somewhat stable (no temp control, but kind of insulated from the elements and currently housing something like 120 litres of beer and a lot of glass).


----------



## wambesi (3/12/07)

Sipping on Allycats Summer Thirst Quencher tonight.
Maybe not exactly a summer evening but nonetheless an enjoyable beer.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/12/07)

4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.

Didn't have a bottle of cheap red so just had to drink it straight.

Well have to say it was about 10 times better than my attempt at a Belgian Blonde Ale.

Good colour, but a little on the flat side.

Some good malt flavour present, but didn't really get that Belgian sweetness or the more complex fruity esters that I was expecting. Seemed to have a fair bit of yeast in suspension which could have been masking some of these other things. 

The yeast will probably drop out in time and change the profile of this beer significantly.

What temperature did you ferment this one at Spills?

I must say after my own previously disastrous foray into the Belgian styles, I am going back to basics and just trying to ferment them cleaner and cooler. I'd have to say this would have to be one of the more challenging styles to nail.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/12/07)

5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink

Great to try a Nelson home brew finally. I bought a whole heap of hops after trying the Knapstien beer, and now have no idea what to do with them.

This one has a real kick to it, and if you like your beers bitter then this is one for you. I must admit that I'm more into the less bitter beers, but never the less this was still a well crafted beer.

Great hop flavour with the Neslon's distinctive passion fruit coming through in both flavour and aroma. Very clean tasting, no detectable flavour flaws.

A little bit on the hazy side, but nothing that a bit more time would not take care of.

Really strong bitterness all the way through the palette. 

Medium body, low carbonation, did not find it particularly dry in the finish, although the bitterness might give some impression of it being dry.

My only suggestions would be to try and wrap that sledge hammer bitterness in a bit of velvet to try and dull the impact slightly, and up the carbonation a bit. Did you use the Nelson as bittering hops as well? (Guess it is a bit hard with a 12-13% AA hop). I know there are some things you can do with water chemistry to help in this regard although I have never played around with it myself.


----------



## Hutch (3/12/07)

*19 - Chris Taylor's American Amber Ale*

Not much wrong with this one!
Deep amber / Chocolate with slight haze, rich creamy head that has lasted the whole way down - and I drank it VERY slowly. Perfect carbonation.
Lovely American hop thing going on there (quite subtle actually), lingering toffee and sweet alcohol, very clean ferment - what yeast was this?
I can't believe you bittered this with POR - I'll never say a bad ting about POR again!

A perfect "wet-weather" beer methinks.
Top job Chris. My favourite so far.


----------



## andreic (3/12/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> am i the only one who didn't get a bad taste from fents beer? i thought it was good, must have been distracted.



No - I didn't get the bad taste. The aroma and taste were similar to the only other Koelsch I've had. Maybe you and I are the ones with "bad taste" :huh:

Its interesting to see how people pick up different tastes... part of the fun!

cheers, Andrei


----------



## andreic (3/12/07)

voota said:


> Sorry, I didn't read that... I just love hefeweizens as fresh as possible so just threw it in the fridge and drank it. It seemed to me that you got mostly different esters to banana coming through, banana was pretty subtle imo. Which yeast did you use? I recently fermented a weihenstaphener wheat yeast at 23c and got plain banana juice, another one fermented with the same yeast at 20c was heaps more balanced, but I still reckon it had a touch more banana than yours. It's tricky balancing those esters I reckon, thats one of the reasons I was so impressed with your beer, it was just spot on for balance.



Yeast was Whitelabs Hefeweizen WLP300. Got one more yeast starter stubbie left from the original test tube - then its on to a a Wyeast equivalent.

No tastings for me tonight - I had 2 longecks of Coopers Pale Ale to consume so I could use the dregs to get a starter for my next beer going!

Andrei


----------



## hairofthedog (4/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> 5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
> 
> Great to try a Nelson home brew finally. I bought a whole heap of hops after trying the Knapstien beer, and now have no idea what to do with them.
> 
> ...



yer chris i did use nelson for bittering 12g its nelson the hole way through 100g in all


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> 4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
> 
> Good colour, but a little on the flat side.



*Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde *

sorry Chris i had to quote you

i opened this one up last night and it was deffinatly a boy for me, came up out of the bottle and the foam poured down the side, fantastic banana aroma when i first opened the bottle. once poured tho and after the head finally settled down i found the beer very dry, over carbonated and the banana had been replaced with a medicinal/vegital smell and i struggled to get through the whole beer especially once it started warming up

i know spills takes alot of pride in his beers and all the beers i had of his befor even the ones he thought were bad tasted good to me. unfortunatly tho seems i must have gotten a bad bottle, which is why i quoted chris in saying that it was under carbonated. so you guys that have not drunk it yet may want to put the bottle in the fridge just in case, i'm sure the rest will be fine tho.

sorry about that spills, still that belgian you gave me a glass of on the swap day was the best beer of the day, hope it wasn't the same one in this bottle or i'll be kicking myself

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/12/07)

It looks like DFT may have got an infection, which worries me. I'll have to think a bit about who other than me to blame for that!

I fermented this batch at just under 20degC. I was aiming more for one of those quasi-lager-ish blonde ales and thought the 1388 might give it an interesting twist, rather than aiming for a full-on Belgian. I think I should have named it differently, but I am glad people in general are enjoying it...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/12/07)

Hutch said:


> *19 - Chris Taylor's American Amber Ale*
> 
> Not much wrong with this one!
> Deep amber / Chocolate with slight haze, rich creamy head that has lasted the whole way down - and I drank it VERY slowly. Perfect carbonation.
> ...




Thanks Hutch, glad you enjoyed it.

Pretty sure I used the Wyeast 1056. I usually use this one for American style ales.

I was a bit worried about the POR so I made it finish slightly sweeter to offset it a bit.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## therook (4/12/07)

Heres my weekend round up

*Wardhog - ESB*

This is a fantastic beer, nice and malty with good bittering, excellent head that lasted all the way to the bottom. It did tend to get sweeter as it warmed up.
A beer that i could easily drink 5 or 6 pints.

Well done wardy

*Peels - Scottish Export*

Never tried one of these before, but this is a fantastic beer and will deffinately be on the to do list for Winter. Great head and lacing all the way to the end. I'm not normally a smoke flavor person, but the mild taste of it was just enough with the other flavors for my pellet.

Excellent beer peels

*Lavander - APA*

Nice yellow colour APA, once again good head and lacing, nice mild hop aroma, what hops are in this? as i'm getting a Pineapple sort of taste.
Enjoyed this beer very much, sitting on the verandah in 35c heat  

*mark_m APA/IPA*

One of the big guns for me so far.

Excellent excellent beer, absolutely loved it, i was interested to see how the Fuggles/cascade combo went and it certainly went well. Hop aroma and flavour was not over powering and it deffinately wasn't to bitter. The colour was a lovely orange colour.

Great beer mark.

*Hutch - hair of the Dog-Flying Dog APA*

I tried this just after mark_m's beer and thinking it couldn't get any better, well this one blew my jocks right off me arse. this is my gold medal beer. i dont know anything about styles and wouldn't even know if its close to style but i know what i like when it comes to tastes.
Fantastic colour, great creamy head and retained right through to the end, nice bitterness and i detect a spicy/ clovey sort of taste, could this be the yeast Hutch?
This is the premiership beer for me so far.

great beer hutch.


great beers everyone

Rook


----------



## therook (4/12/07)

Forgot to add one

*hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils*

This had a nice colour to it, a thin head and nice hop aroma. I have never tried a Nelson hop beer before but is it normally a fruity sort of hop. Good bitterness and had a nice dryness to it. this would be a great summer drink.

thanks for the beer, very enjoyable

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (4/12/07)

well guys I gotta say that Im really happy with the feedback Ive been getting (both the positive and 'needs improvement' comments). I think tht this is what its all about. Im very encouraged by the support, esp since I was worried about being a nonAG participant.

Fents - I liked your beer. maybe that says something about my taste (or apparently lack there-of  )

Im planning on getting through a few of the swaps on the weekend with the old man. Will post our sh*tty tasting notes after.


----------



## Fents (4/12/07)

driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA

well champ you win for the clearest beer of the swap that i have opened so far, biggups on that.

Not much of a head job tho 

would love to know what hope were used. nelson by any chance?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/12/07)

I'm just finishing off the kenzie ale that has gained so much praise.

My experience was different.

The first glass suffered from a definitely subdued hop aroma and tasted slightly off in a way I cannot describe (my lack, not yours). The second was so much better - and went down so much better - the aroma was more pronounced and enjoyable. The third had so much sediment in it I was disappointed. I am currently filtering it through my teeth in an attempt to regain the sensation of the second glass.


----------



## voota (4/12/07)

Quintrex - Belgian IPA.

Quintrex had talked this down a bit, so I was ready for anything...

Pours about as typical as you can get for a Belgian Triple, slightly hazed golden with a massive rocky white head. 
Aroma is soo hoppy, loads of saaz (its oh so obvious) giving some soapy spicy notes (in a good/interesting way), some sweet malt manage to surface through the barrage of hops. A bit floral too, like roses or something. Perfect body for a belgian triple, bitterness is too high.. but not by much, I'd knock that back a bit if I were going to change anything. 
Lots of hop flavour, but a lot of it comes across as spicy and not too out of style... actually towards the end it kind of dominates a bit. Finish is dry and hoppy. 

Awesome beer, great to drink and very unique. 

You seem to have some nice esters and bready malt going on there in the background, knock back the hops a tad (all of em') and let some of that though and I reckon you'll have an fantastic Triple, worthy of a few awards... but for what it is (a massively happy triple I hope?) I loved the stuff. 

Cheers, 

chris


----------



## Fents (4/12/07)

I've tasted a Quintrex Belgian Triple. fell in love with it. <3


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/12/07)

I'm now two-thirds of a glass through my bottle of Squirrel Foot Bitter. I can't be arsed finding out who made it.

If you'd told me it was a Southern English Brown Ale made by the pre-eminent brewer of such things, I would believe you. Bearing in mind I am not a judge's arsehole, I expect a bitter to be more bitter than this and so must mark you down...  

Other than that, I can only tell you that I really like it.


----------



## mark_m (4/12/07)

I love these case swaps!

So far, a really enjoyable batch of beers, a couple missing due to possible late confusion on swap day, but not complaining.

Some of my notes have been a bit vague, had an impromptu brew night on Friday with a couple of helpful neighbours, probably should have started tasting earlier in the night & probably should have left the sample of Quintrex's Trippel ive been saving (thanks Q) until later in the evening.

Being a "one trick pony" with AG at this stage, very impressed with the variety to hand.

1 Fenton's K.K. Kolsch - poured beatifully, nicely carbed, clean & tasty

3 Wardhog's ESB - have just enjoyed a glass as we speak, lightly carbed, nicely balanced, more malt driven than the hoppy APA's I've been inclined toward. Will have a crack at this one in the new year.

4 Spills Belgian Blonde - enjoyed , but as a contrast to the "in your face" hoppy ales I've been inclined toward.

5 Hairofthedog Nelson Pils - first exposure to NS hops, loved it, bitter for a pils but right up my alley flavour-wise

17 Hutch - Hair of the dog APA - another great beer, not big hop aroma up front, nice balance of bitterness with a good flavour follow through.

22 Wambesi - Honey wheat beer - I'm not a huge wheat fan, but enjoyed none the less. Definite honey undertones.

To anyone I've missed, I apologise, but all have been enjoyable beers in contrasting styles.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Quintrex (4/12/07)

voota said:


> Quintrex - Belgian IPA.
> 
> Quintrex had talked this down a bit, so I was ready for anything...
> 
> ...




Ah cool, glad you enjoyed it, its was an experiment in using D saaz and columbus to make what I had hoped would be like a unique but somewhat similar style to De Ranke XX bitter or Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen IPA Tripel, but I had no idea what to expect from the D saaz!!!
They are something else!!!! Powerful as all get out! 

My advice with it, to anyone who hasn't drunk it yet, is to play with the drinking temperature, I actually prefer it a little warmer.

Q


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (4/12/07)

Cheers Fents! I used Nottingham yeast, buggered the brew and ended up using a bit of gelatine to drop the protein. (Sorry Vego's).

Hops were cascade and saaz.

Just tried Peels Scottish Ale. What a cracker, 750ml doesn't last long when it's that good. Great head (we all love a bit!), lacing, tastes like a kilty sorta beer.

Kolsh was good too. Probably not quite to style, but a good beer.

Can't read these tasting notes too much, makes me thirsty :beer:


----------



## voota (4/12/07)

Quintrex said:


> Ah cool, glad you enjoyed it, its was an experiment in using D saaz and columbus to make what I had hoped would be like a unique but somewhat similar style to De Ranke XX bitter or Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen IPA Tripel, but I had no idea what to expect from the D saaz!!!
> They are something else!!!! Powerful as all get out!
> 
> My advice with it, to anyone who hasn't drunk it yet, is to play with the drinking temperature, I actually prefer it a little warmer.
> ...




Haha, I liked it when it was colder for some reason. In terms of commercial styles I reckon its close to, Hommelbier is pretty similar from memory. Never tried Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen IPA, seems to be pretty restricted to the US markets.


----------



## 65bellett (4/12/07)

Allycat - light summer quencher

Just cracked this bottle and only on my first glass, but what a lovely beer. I am serving it really cold and it has a really nice light carbonation and nice light flavour. For me it seems like one of those beers that no matter what style of beer you regularly drink you could drink this and enjoy it a beer to unite all beer drinkers. Well maybe I am going a bit to far but I really like this beer. The name definitely says it all.


----------



## andreic (4/12/07)

*Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde*

Light golden colour. A little hazy. Nice white head which mostly disappears despite a good effervescence.
I didn't get much aroma - some very faint hints of spice and vanilla.
Taste was fairly neutral - a little bready perhaps, bitterness at the end. Light to medium bodied. Easy drinking.

thanks Spills..


----------



## andreic (4/12/07)

*Wardhog - ESB*

Very nice! Deep brown - light head and carbonation. Aroma was chocolate, berries and smoke. Taste was malty, roasty, chocolate, fruit/berry, smoke/peat. Towards the end it felt a slight bit dusty. Medium to thick bodied. It wasn't overly bitter but a good match for the beer. Its not a session beer but I could definitely go back for another.

I don't know much about ESBs. I tried to brew one earlier in the year - this is way better than my attempt. A very tasty beer!

thanks Wardhog


----------



## apd (5/12/07)

*mark_m's house ale*
Great beer. Massive hiss as I opened the bottle and difficult to poor without too much head. Once it subsided is was beautifully clear and tasted great.

*Fenton's K K Kolsch*
Another massive hiss as I open the bottle. This one nearly climbed out of the bottle. In terms of flavour, I think the Kolsch had too much alcohol or perhaps too much of the wrong alcohol.

It reminded me and my fellow taster of a brew a mate did. The recipe called for X amount of suger. The bag of sugar he had was twice as much as he needed and since he didn't think he'd have any other use for the left over sugar, he added the whole lot... we dubbed it the Rocket Fuel. It tasted like solvent which is apparently a sign of too much fusel alcohol. This is the taste that the Kolsch had. Sorry Fenton, this one was definitely not for me.

According to this wikipedia article, fusels can result from temps being too high, pH being too low or nitrogen being too low so I'm not sure how that fits with my mates use of too much sugar but in any case, I think there might be a couple of things you can work on in producing your next Kolsch.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Maple (5/12/07)

*Peel's Scottish Ale*

Gold, this is an awesome drop mate. nice head retention through-out, carbonation level was spot on, balance was brilliant. getting the earthy tones, but not to the point I expected (read: feared) and was amazed how smooth it was. my compliments, this will be in the winter pipeline to brew, fersure! thanks, really appreciated this one! 

Maple


----------



## wambesi (5/12/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!

Big head, lots of it, settled a little and poured myself some more.
Very carbonated, have no idea about the style as never had one before, but got through this one ok. Cheers.



20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA

Anyone know what ACA stands for or am I just not in the know?? 
Not too bad, very little head which all disapeared and as it got warmer I found it got more flavoursome and enjoyed it more.


----------



## Wardhog (5/12/07)

Maple - Rye IPA

I'll admit to having reservations about this beer -
1. I'm fairly new to IPAs
2. I've never had rye in a beer before 
3. The metric fuckton of hops you listed in the other thread

But after tasting it, I can only say that that was a thoroughly enjoyable beer, and well done. Some of the more highly-hopped beers have had an issue where the hops have left the malt for dead, but this beer was beautifully balanced. You even got higher accolades from SWMBO than I've ever got from her. It was still too bitter for her (she doesn't like beer at all, and well, it IS an IPA), but she said it was really tasty apart from the bitterness. 
I can't think of a single thing I'd change about your beer, it's a really good one.
Well done.


----------



## Hutch (5/12/07)

I'm going to continue the theme...

*Maple - Rye IPA*

Top marks. Lovely golden-amber colour, slight chill-haze, perfect carbonation. The very distinctive Columbus hops kick you in the proverbials, and leave a lingering bitterness. Perhaps slightly on the high end of bitterness:gravity ratio, and quite dry in the finish - did you mash low? I love those American "C" hops, and this is a brilliant example. I continued to enjoy this more and more as it warmed up. Only problem with this beer is that my bottle is now empty :angry: 

Fantastic effort Maple. 
Hutch.


----------



## Maple (5/12/07)

OK, so i should have read or printed off the other thread before cracking into this one....

*lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"*

Absolutely a showcase for the Nelson Sauvin Hop. initial thoughts - huge aroma tropical rainforesty type fruity, nice....taste, well got a gob full of Peach/plum somekinda stonefruit, berry, clean type thing (I am a big fan of this hop btw). So much flavour, it really dominates, prolly to the unbalanced point, where I struggled for the malt to come through. the bitterness was a tad more than I would have done as well, but this is my own fault as I should had let this mellow a bit before digging into a freshy... This is certainly a great example of the NS hop, and how powerful is is in bittering, flavour, and aroma. kudos for capturing all 3 aspects of this hop in one. 

I would suggest to anyone who hasn't cracked into this one, that they leaving this one for another few weeks to come into it's own. It'll be a beauty! 
on ya lucas!

Maple


----------



## andreic (5/12/07)

*Maple - Rye IPA*

Light amber-gold colour. Slight haze. Nice off-white head.
Aroma was fruity/citrusy - cascade. Could taste some malt initially then was whacked with the bitterness. Its real bitter with a distinct bite at the end. There was a slight sourness in the aftertaste. Felt like it was a fairly strong beer too...

I've never had a beer with Rye in it so I'm not sure what to expect from the Rye. I enjoyed the beer but the slight sourness (is that from the Rye?) brings the mark down a little for me.

thanks Maple


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/12/07)

Looks like a rush on *Maples Rye IPA* - 

This thing is everything I like about IPAs

Beautiful complex hoppy aroma ... all cascade and grapefruit till you swirl the glass up.. then lots of floral jump out... settles back to grapefruit but then you get to swirl again.

Nice malt at the start moving into a big hit of hoppy flavour, the bitterness waits a little while for you to enjoy the other stuff before it kicks in (hard). Rye in the finish with that spicy dry thing on the back of your throat that I always get for a few breaths when I breath out after swallowing a mouthful.

In the top 5 IPA's I have ever had, homebrewed or commercial. Great beer. Thanks

Thirsty


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/12/07)

drank the bottle with APA on the lid last night, i think it was marks? this was a really really good beer, there was nothing that comes out and grabs you (in a good or bad way). just a perfectly balanced easy drinking beer, if this could be reproduced consistantly i think it would sell like hotcakes. Sorry to blow smoke up your ass but this beer really surprised me, i was expecting another hoppy APA and got something pretty perfectly balanced and clear to boot. top work!

-Phill


----------



## apd (6/12/07)

*Maples Rye IPA*

Add me to the list of fans of Maple's Rye IPA. That's good stuff.


----------



## Wardhog (6/12/07)

Wambesi - Honey Wheat

Would be a great easy drinker except for the mediciney flavours. However, I can still taste the honey through it. Other than the mediciney fault, this would be a very good summer refresher.


----------



## therook (6/12/07)

Is anybody missing a bottle of Wardhogs ESB as for some reason i have an extra one, i'm not complaining but i can forward it onto who ever missed out.

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/12/07)

therook said:


> Is anybody missing a bottle of Wardhogs ESB as for some reason i have an extra one, i'm not complaining but i can forward it onto who ever missed out.
> 
> Rook


At the moment I am missing everyone bottles. I have been stuck here in New Zealand since last Friday. By the time I get home I fear I will be the only one with bottles left to taste and the only one posting into this thread. I went out last night to the Cock and Bull and drowned my sorrows with a few pints of their Fuggles (English Ale).


----------



## lucas (6/12/07)

therook said:


> Is anybody missing a bottle of Wardhogs ESB as for some reason i have an extra one, i'm not complaining but i can forward it onto who ever missed out.
> 
> Rook


I think that might be me. I've gone though my case with the list and I think that's the only beer not accounted for. you're not missing one of alley cats summer quenchers are you? I have two of those.

that said, you can probably hang onto it. I'm not sure I can be arsed traveling to "the bush" to swap beers


----------



## Wardhog (6/12/07)

Allycats Light Summer Quencher

Nelson Sauvin? 

This is purely personal preference, but the overly fruity hop finish of this beer stops it being an excellent summer quencher for me. 
For mine, dropping the finishing hops right back or altogether, and a bit of wheat malt for head retention, and you could call this Allycat's Perfect Summer Quencher.

Edit : The above is based on the assumption that you named it what you set out to do. It's still a nice beer, it just doesn't really seem like a quencher to me with the NS finishing hops.


----------



## Fents (6/12/07)

Thirsty's Wheat

Mate i was just drinking a fresh batch of wheat beer with dave down at greensborough HB so i've got somthing to compare against. I normally dont like wheats but in the last couple of days its growing on me.

No head 

but tastes fantastic. just like the one i was drinking only a bit more spicey. biggups, good beer.


----------



## wambesi (6/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> Wambesi - Honey Wheat
> 
> Would be a great easy drinker except for the mediciney flavours. However, I can still taste the honey through it. Other than the mediciney fault, this would be a very good summer refresher.



Yeh I'm not happy hey!
The last one was a corker (well I thought anyway). Oh well, make sure I take better care next time and not rush so much, thanks for the other comments on it though.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (6/12/07)

7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen ( well I presume this is the one as it has no number or label)

Cloudy straw colour (just the way I like it).

Not much banana on the aroma, some phenolic but somewhat muted (little bit of clove), almost a woody musty element to it (can't really think of a good description) but definitely not unpleasant. 

Light body, somewhat muted esters would be stretching it to say banana, and some phenolic again in the flavour. Almost a bit flourery to taste ( most probably because I stired the yeast up in it before opening to get the true appreciation of the hefeweizen)

Slight sourness in the finish which is not unpleasant. A little bit dry in the finish.

Overall a somewhat unusual example of the style but still quite refreshing on a warm summers evening. I guess I would describe this as more of a farmhouse version of the style and was actually appreciating it more as it warmed up.

Would be interested to know which yeast you used Thiristy Boy and what temperature you fermented it at.

Some suggestions ( baring in mind that we all have our own preferences when it comes to the Hefewiezen taste )
- If you want more bananas try the Wyeast 3068. If you think this one is a bit full on try fermenting it at a lower temperature ( I only go as high as 18C for the first 5 days).

- I strongly recommend pitching this one at the normal rate. I know a lot of people suggest to severely under pitch for this style, but I went the other way and did a starer (~ 1.5L) for the one I entered in Vicbrew and it ended up taking first in Wheat Beers.

- Carbonation should be upped a bit to carry some of the aroma a bit more, and fill out the beer, as it has a fairly thin body otherwise. I actually prefer this to be moderately carbonated ( 2.5 volumes ) rather than 3 or above as is recommended.

- As already alluded to, I am a big fan of the lower temperature ferment for this style, as I think the yeast can be a little unpredictable above 20C, although saying that I have tasted some really good ones brewed above 20C (just that I have never been able to do it).

- If you want more cloves you need to do ferulic acid rest ( ~ 20 mins @ 43C ). I was amazed what a difference this made.


----------



## andreic (6/12/07)

*Allycat - light summer quencher*

Light straw colour. Slight haze. Not much head and what was there disappeared very quickly. Light carbonation. Citrusy smell. Flavour had some lemon/fruit. Light body.

An easy drinking beer. I think you've achieved your goal of a light summer quencher 

Thanks Allycat


----------



## andreic (6/12/07)

*Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA"*

Golden-amber colour with a nice looking head that lasted. Left a little lacing on my glass. Smells a little perfumy, then really pine-y. Taste was a little spicy, but also pine-y if that makes sense. A nice level of bitterness - not over the top. Was medium bodied and felt a little creamy.

I really enjoyed this beer. It looked great and was very tasty. Thanks Hutch  

cheers, Andrei


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> 7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen ( well I presume this is the one as it has no number or label)
> 
> Cloudy straw colour (just the way I like it).
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris - Bizarrely enough.. it is 3068. And I was shooting for strong banana with a bit of clove (Franziskaner style). So it was a dismal failure!! I've done one with a ferulic acid rest and it was too clovey for me, like the weiheinstephaner. The woody/musty thing is a mystery to me ... I'm picking it out as a straw/dried grass like flavour and I don't really like it. It seems to fade a bit with time. But not enough for me. I'm not happy with this batch at all.

I'm also with you on the proper pitching rate and lower temps. I go a little hotter than you cause I like the nana flavour more. I start at 19 for the first few days then 20 for 2 or so and up to 21 to finish off. But thats how I ferment most of my beers. Start low and raise.

Carbonation is just a function of me having an off bottling day ... sounds like the beer is undercarbed.. I was shooting for about 3 volumes.. pah; _and_ it seems I have had my first ever infected bottle. All that work and its half spoiled on bottling day. Oh well, at last I didn't screw up a beer that was any damn good in the first place.

I'm glad you didn't think it wasn't completely terrible... and Fents liked it... so maybe its just a personal thing and Its just that I brewed an ok'ish beer that I just dont like??

Oh well, such is. Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## therook (7/12/07)

lucas said:


> I think that might be me. I've gone though my case with the list and I think that's the only beer not accounted for. you're not missing one of alley cats summer quenchers are you? I have two of those.
> 
> that said, you can probably hang onto it. I'm not sure I can be arsed traveling to "the bush" to swap beers




Lucas,

I work in the city if thats any help or if someone can pick it up for you. your call

Rook


----------



## lucas (7/12/07)

therook said:


> Lucas,
> 
> I work in the city if thats any help or if someone can pick it up for you. your call
> 
> Rook


Nah, it's ok. you can keep it.


----------



## Wardhog (7/12/07)

lucas said:


> Nah, it's ok. you can keep it.



Dude, you're giving me a complex. The beer's not that bad


----------



## lucas (7/12/07)

haha.. to be honest ward, your's was the first beer i picked to drink after i printed out the list. I was looking forward to it, but I'm too lazy to run around after it


----------



## andreic (7/12/07)

*Squirrel Foot Bitter*

Brown - fairly dark. Slight off-white head which disappeared in my glass by half way down. Low to medium carbonation. Smells caramel / malty - and so is the taste with a good bitter finish. Medium bodied, but quite easy drinking.

A well made beer - thanks 65bellet 

cheers, Andrei


----------



## Wardhog (7/12/07)

mark_m's house ale

If this is your house ale, can I come over? A lot?

One of the better APAs I've had. Actually, one of the BEST I've had.

Unbelievable clarity, and a lovely whack of Cascade hops over a gentle bitterness. Really good levels of malt to go with it.

Comparing this with one of my best APAs (a hopburst Chinook/Cascade job that I was exceedingly happy with), it made me think my APA was more of an American IPA. This beer, while being less hoppy and malty, is what I think an APA should be.

You should be extremely happy with this beer. If I wasn't looking for an English Ordinary/Special Bitter to become my house ale, I'd steal this recipe so fast your head would spin. In fact, I may just steal it for the hell of it.

Well done.


----------



## Wardhog (7/12/07)

24. All Amarillo Ale

Come on guys, it's Friday night, get tasting and posting, you're making me feel like a pisspot.


Very nice aroma of Amarillo, very nice flavour of Amarillo that sits very nicely with a healthy amount of malt. A very good beer I'd be happy to drink any time. 

Peels, I think someone's broken into your shed and stolen your AAA recipe. It's made as well as yours, too.


----------



## andreic (8/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> Come on guys, it's Friday night, get tasting and posting, you're making me feel like a pisspot.



just you and me tonight wardhog... only one tasting for me tonight (much earlier), plus a few tastings of some of my own beers. I can report that my case swap Hefe is good to go!


----------



## voota (8/12/07)

Citymorgues Kenzie Hop Ale,

Pretty dark copper with a massive tan head. I feel like I smell amarillo, but look at your recipe and its cluster and cascade.. bit of toffee and toast notes in the background but its mostly about the hops. 
Perhaps I'm a little over American hops, but this one didn't really do it for me, it also had a little bit of that ballpoint pen thing you get from using kits that are a little too old. Also, it felt way drier than what you FG in the recipe states. I don't really know what to suggest other than perhaps fresher ingredients. Its not a bad beer at all though, finished the bottle with ease. 

Thanks Citymorgue

,Chris


----------



## hairofthedog (8/12/07)

maple rye ipa i just paid $20 for a sixer of mountain goat ipa & honest not sure which ones better top brew maple couldnt pick a fault if i tryed cheers


----------



## apd (8/12/07)

*Flying Dog APA*
Excellent level of hop flavour and bitterness. Great as it warmed up.

*Kenzie Hop Ale*
Was really look forward to this but it seemed to lack something. That's not to say it was bad. Just didn't hit me with the aroma and flavour that I was expecting from others' descriptions.

*Andrei's Hefe*
Great banana aroma and flavour! Head was lacking but I'd had other beers in the glass previously so that's hard to judge.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (8/12/07)

Finally back from NZ.

Time to catch up. 

Allycats Light summer ale

Very clear, plenty of hops on the nose and pallet(?) with low bitterness. It was perfect for this long hot summer night as far as my eyes could see.

Wambesis honey wheat

Sorry mate I dont like wheaties. Its not your beer its just my taste buds.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/12/07)

Just managed to finish a bottle of something with 'ESB' written on the crown seal.

First whiff out of the bottle, I got a major crystal hit and my expectations were set that I wasn't going to enjoy the beer. I let the thing sit for a couple of minutes then tasted. The aroma had changed and was not so crystal driven. 

The taste was good. I really like smoked malts and this probably had some in it.  The sweetness worked with this smoke very nicely. Not much in the way of hop flavour - but well enough balanced. 

I would prefer a poofteenth more carbonation. Otherwise, very enjoyable.


----------



## Fents (8/12/07)

Flying dog apa.

weird as, looked up the recipe and couldnt smell/taste any of those hop's. tasted yeasty weird. is that the FD yeast?


----------



## Wardhog (9/12/07)

Fents said:


> Flying dog apa.
> 
> weird as, looked up the recipe and couldnt smell/taste any of those hop's. tasted yeasty weird. is that the FD yeast?



I got a fair amount of hop flavour out of it, another quality APA. There was a certain tang to it that might have been the yeast or the generous carbonation. The carbonation was maybe a little too pronounced on this one, but that tang certainly adds an interesting and not unpleasant twist to a well made and enjoyable beer.


----------



## NRB (9/12/07)

I'm not part of the swap, but had the pleasure of enjoying a contributor's beer this afternoon and thought I'd join in and post some thoughts.

*Maple - Industrial Strength Flea Remover (Rye IPA)*

I've never had a rye beer before, but have been keen to try making a Roggenbier for some time. I jumped at the chance to try it.

Poured a gold/copper colour with a nice tight white head. A little hazy, but with the amount of hops in it I'm not surprised. Head lasted to the end of the glass.

Hoppy aroma, predominantly Cascade. Citrussy and floral, just the way it should be.

Being an IPA, dominant hop flavour with a reasonable, but not overwhelming bitterness present. Malt flavour also coming though nicely, can taste Munich, but little of the peppery rye flavour or slickness that I was expecting. I think the hops have drowned out the small amount of rye present.

Overall a clean beer with no noticeable fermentation faults and a good balance between malt sweetness and hop bitterness. Well done!


----------



## voota (9/12/07)

Mark M's House Ale, 
Not much to say about this one, its just outstanding... the fuggles give so much depth to the flavour and aroma. Just when I was getting sick of APA, this comes along. I'll probably brew something like this in the next couple of days. 

Perfect beer in every way, loved it all the way through. Awesome head too. 

Thanks heaps, 
Chris


----------



## Wardhog (9/12/07)

Andreic's Hefeweizen

I don't normally go in for beers with flavours outside of malt and hops, but I thoroughly enjoyed this one. The only (sorta) negative comment I can make about it is that head retention was poor. Everything else that my mind's eye expects in a hefeweizen was delivered. 
A beautiful beer with banana on the nose, and the bubblegum on the tongue. Good work, excellent beer.


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/07)

drank these with my old man saturday night. I did write some basic tasting notes up but ive lost em, so its going to be brief. I also didnt pick the drinking order, he bollocksed that up.

*Andreic - Hefeweizen *
Bubblegum alright. nice way to start the evening. a bit of muskstick in the flavour too. Huge head and lasting lace. very nice

*Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen*
Sorry Thirsty, this one was off/infected. although in saying that my sister's boyfriend was over and he drank it. he thought it was ok.

*mark_m - APA/IPA house ale -*
wow talk about interesting. very dark which I wasnt expecting as its got light cyrstal. Cascade bit with Fuggles smothing the finish off. very very intesting and could drink it all through the cooler months. nice.

*Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde *
Had the colour and head of a belgian, but really wasnt much too it. Dont get me wrong I liked it and would have drank it all night long if I had more. Its just that nothing jumped out and grabbed me as being specificly noticable. maybe my palate was slightly dulled after Mark's APA/IPA 

*lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" *
Not as much hops aroma or taste as Hairofthedog's NS ale, butthat was massive. This was more subdued and allowed you get apprecaiate the floavours of NS. Maybe a tad sweet in the bofy for my likeing. Great beer to introduce the old man to NS.

*Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now*
This was my dad's favourite - made him think he was in a london pub. I certainly loved it too. mangnificent aroma, and colour. perfect bitterness for style. great stuff,



voota said:


> Citymorgues Kenzie Hop Ale,
> ballpoint pen thing you get from using kits that are a little too old. I don't really know what to suggest other than perhaps fresher ingredients. ,Chris


  Thanks for the feedback - its all useful. The kit etc was fairly fresh for a kit (hops etc were all fresh from Ross). Im thinking that part of the flavour is from the fact its a k&k. I certainly get the whole sort of slightly 'muted/suppressed' thing, I noticed it myself. I think this might have been a 'drink fresher' batch. oh well live and learn. actually I keep forgetting that this was a backup as I accidently smashed all the bottles with my initial caseswap in it.


----------



## wambesi (9/12/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen*
> Sorry Thirsty, this one was off/infected. although in saying that my sister's boyfriend was over and he drank it. he thought it was ok.



Its a conspiracy I tells ya! Mine and Thirsty's both wheats, both bad, hhmmmmm.

16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
Nice creamy head which stuck around and overall a nice drink, especially with the BBQ tonight, and a few drops came in contact with the onion too, nice onion...mmmmm, is there anything Beer cant do?! :beer:


----------



## andreic (9/12/07)

*therook - Alt*

dark brown colour. low carbonation - not much head as a result. both aroma and taste were very malty - caramel. A moderate bitterness. Fairly smooth and tasty. I don't know much about Alts... is the low carbonation to style? I felt like I wanted a bit more... other than that - very nice. Thanks therook  

cheers, Andrei


----------



## voota (9/12/07)

I had the ESB and no.24 Lavenders IPA, didn't really take notes but they were both decent. The ESB had some interesting berry ester thing going or something, not overly complex in the malt profile, but well hopped and a pretty good drop. 

The IPA was ok, tasted like it was fermented on the warm side (giving some pineapple/funky alcohols) this seemed to have muted the cascade a bit. Still pretty bitter though, and its got a pretty thick feel to it for the body it seems to have. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 65bellett (9/12/07)

I drank the ESB last night and was looking overly forward to it as it is a beer that I have not been overly fond of. This one though changed my mind. I was really impressed with the way that all the flavours blended together to make a really nice drinkable beer. Nicely hopped with just the right amount of carbonation. I never thought I would have a go at brewing one of these my self but will definitely have one bottled for next winter.


----------



## therook (10/12/07)

*65 Bellet - Squirrel Foot*

Nice pfft when opening the lid which went with the nice creamy head, there was a nice malty flavour that then turned to the bitterness of the hops. A well balanced beer in my opinion. This beer also had a nice colour about it, an enjoyable drink.

Thanks 65Bellet

*Maple - Rye beer*

This was a lovely orange colour beer with a lovely creamy head that subsided down to a 2 - 3 mm head that laced the glass to the end. There was little hop aroma and a florally flavour, nicelly bitttered. I agree with NRB that i couldn't detect any peppery flavour from the Rye, is this what Rye should impart??? i dont know as this was my first experience at a rye beer. My father in law who is an stout man from way back really enjoyed this beer and has put it on his list of things for me to brew.

Excellent beer.

*Citymorgue - Kenzie Hop Ale*

I dont agree with Voota that the ingredients were old, this beer was your typical extract Beer. It had a nice dark colour to it and pour a nice head wich subsided fairly quickly to 1mm. Lacked Hop aroma and flavour but this sort of beer i could sit down and drink all day as a my lawn mower beer. This beer is the type that is not over empowered by malt or hops which makes it a very very easy drinking beer.

Thanks for the beer

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (10/12/07)

*19. Chris Taylor - Red Ale* (American Amber Ale - well sort of)

I was taken by surprise that it was so (American) hoppy although I shouldnt be as the name says it all. Its dark and I was expecting to be malt driven. 

If I was to brew this beer (and I probably will)I wouldnt change a thing. Top drop Chris.


----------



## Maple (10/12/07)

*driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA*

ACA, betting it's american Cream ale, and If so, you did a fantastic job. I've made a Cream ale a few batches ago, and it turned out quite similar, but not as good. I must commend you on the clarity, was crystal clear. nice smooth taste, not malt or hop dominant, but a perfect session beer. Reminded me alot of Sleeman's Cream ale, which I spent many a summer night with back in Canada. Have to ask, did you use flaked maize or polenta? or neither? 
A very nice session beer, well done!


----------



## voota (10/12/07)

Had the one with hair on the lid, again didn't take notes but this stuff was really really nice to drink, the NS is so well balanced in there with some really typical pils flavours, wasn't too dry imo... I loved the touch of sweetness in the finish. 

cheers hair(ofthedog?), top brewing. 

,chris


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (10/12/07)

*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*

Great clear deep gold color.

Great hoppy aroma ( can easily identify the Cascade hops in there ). 

Good level of carbonation to highlight the hoppy aroma.

Great hop malt balance, medium to full body.

Some background bitterness to balance out the body and malt, but nothing overly assertive.

Slightly sweet in the finish, but nothing that does not add to the overall experience.

All up a really refreshing beer. 

Just what I needed to get over the "locked myself out of the house" experience.

My only criticism would be a slight grassy note (presumably from the dry hopping, most probably the cascade). Don't think you can really get away from it when dry hopping completely.

Would be interested to know what your OG and FG are.

BTW I have one more beer that is not labeled, somewhat dark colour, in a coopers PET bottle. Could this be your Alt rook, as I can't seem to find anything else that would be it.

I also received one of my own beers back, even though I only supplied 23, so if anyone is missing it and wants it let me know.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (10/12/07)

Peels said:


> *19. Chris Taylor - Red Ale* (American Amber Ale - well sort of)
> 
> I was taken by surprise that it was so (American) hoppy although I shouldnt be as the name says it all. Its dark and I was expecting to be malt driven.
> 
> If I was to brew this beer (and I probably will)I wouldnt change a thing. Top drop Chris.



Thanks Peels, not sure that American Amber Ale's are supposed be quite that hoppy, but seeing how it was for a case swap thought I would put in something a bit different.

BTW have purchase the Wyeast 1728, and am planning to brew a Scotish Ale this weekend, after tasting your sensational contribution to the case swap.


----------



## Quintrex (10/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Thanks Peels, not sure that American Amber Ale's are supposed be quite that hoppy, but seeing how it was for a case swap thought I would put in something a bit different.
> 
> BTW have purchase the Wyeast 1728, and am planning to brew a Scotish Ale this weekend, after tasting your sensational contribution to the case swap.




1728 is an awesome yeast IMO. don't think you will regret that purchase.

Q


----------



## Fents (11/12/07)

Drank the all amarillo ale last night and emptied the bottle with a mate, we both loved it.

ALso tried DFT's FES. Sorry mate i just cant do stouts but drank it anyway. biggups.


----------



## therook (11/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> BTW I have one more beer that is not labeled, somewhat dark colour, in a coopers PET bottle. Could this be your Alt rook, as I can't seem to find anything else that would




Chris, fair chance thats mine, have a close look at the cap and see if you can see a black 8.......pretty smart hey, using a black texta on a black cap  

Rook


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/12/07)

*8. therook - Alt*

... you where right it did have a black 8 on the black lid.

Very low carbonation, some caramel in the aroma, no hops slight grainy aroma (which is to style).

Flavour did not seem to match the aroma, and seemed to be somewhat subdued. There was some slight bitterness in the finish, but not much caramel or malt.

There was also possibly a trace of acetic acid, although I could have been mistaken here, but would explain some of the flavour observations.

I'm expecting this was a localised issue (to my bottle) as others have described much more flavour then I experienced.


----------



## apd (12/12/07)

*Voota's 'SS' stout*

I loved this beer. Black as the proverbial. Luxurious dark tan head. Roasty, roasty, roasty! Here's hoping you've put the recipe in the recipe thread...


Andrew


----------



## Hutch (12/12/07)

*65bellet - Squirrel Foot Bitter*

Nice job - good carbonation level for a bitter. I had it straight out of the fridge, which was too cold for a bitter, and it got better as it warmed up.
Good clean beer, a little extract twang, great creamy off-white head retention, and nice caramel malt notes. Very subtle Goldings aroma - I would up this a little, and perhaps bitter with another pommy hop like Challenger.
A slight apple aroma in the finish that I found a bit unusual.
I'm not much of a fan of Safale S-04. I would probably have used a different English Ale yeast (Nottingham or Windsor) as these really seem to contribute those characteristic Pommy-Ale flavours.
Very hard to make this style well, so a great effort using extract.
Cheers 65bellet.


----------



## Maple (12/12/07)

*Quintrex - belgian IPA*

This is probably the most unique beer I have had in a very long time. Very clear, and good carbonation. nice fluffy white head when poured, that almost made it to the end. Very strong yeasty fruity aroma to it. Hadn't read the recipie at this point, thought, wtf is this... initial flavour of the hops...well, we are liking this...and wait, there's more...a tame spicy flavour mixed with the same flavour i get from a wheatie...humm, very interesting. Not sure that this is something that I would do, but can certainly appreciate the complexity of it. I did enjoy the experience. Well done Quintrex. thanks for the journey.


----------



## voota (12/12/07)

apd said:


> *Voota's 'SS' stout*
> 
> I loved this beer. Black as the proverbial. Luxurious dark tan head. Roasty, roasty, roasty! Here's hoping you've put the recipe in the recipe thread...
> Andrew




Glad to hear you liked it, did it have SS or S.S on the lid? I guess I can post both recipes...


----------



## apd (12/12/07)

voota said:


> Glad to hear you liked it, did it have SS or S.S on the lid? I guess I can post both recipes...



SS - no period between.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (12/12/07)

*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*

Being lazy, and not reading the above before putting this in the fridge, I have now consumed this sample (apologies DFT).

Great roast aroma and flavour.

No appreciable hop flavour or aroma, although comes out quite balanced. Roast grain add a slight astringency as expected.

Low to very low carbonation.

What I didn't expect was a bubblegum flavour that seemed to be fairly prominent ( as with the aroma ).

Note I have also managed a similar feat with a brown ale that was mashed with overly chlorinated water.

I suspect that this is more likely due to acetaldehyde (green apples) that was possibly detected in the aroma after first opening the bottle, mixed in with the strong roast flavours.

Overall a good beer, but as DFT has pointed out, will only improve with age (into what I suspect will be a great beer). In fact if I am incorrect I would expect the acetaldehyde to be cleaned up by the existing yeast within another couple of months.

Next time I will read the instructions before tasting, not afterwards.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/12/07)

no need to apologise, it's deffinatly ready to drink. but will also improve with time. 

hmm i might chuck a bottle in the fridge tonight to see if i can detect the apple and bubblegum flavours. i'm not happy with the tap water at my new place. i might start buying water for brewing (and drinking) again.

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/12/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> no need to apologise, it's deffinatly ready to drink. but will also improve with time.
> 
> hmm i might chuck a bottle in the fridge tonight to see if i can detect the apple and bubblegum flavours. i'm not happy with the tap water at my new place. i might start buying water for brewing (and drinking) again.
> 
> -Phill



Or filter. All my brewing water goes through a Brita-style cartridge.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/12/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> no need to apologise, it's deffinatly ready to drink. but will also improve with time.
> 
> hmm i might chuck a bottle in the fridge tonight to see if i can detect the apple and bubblegum flavours. i'm not happy with the tap water at my new place. i might start buying water for brewing (and drinking) again.
> 
> -Phill



I had lots of problems with chlorine for a while, even though others in my area had no issues at all. My water also seems to be high on the PH side as well. 

I filter all my water through a carbon filter now and have no problems with chlorine anymore.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/12/07)

cheers guys, i'll look into the filter option. it's been asked befor but i'm to lazy to search, do you find it takes long to filter that much water?


-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/12/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> cheers guys, i'll look into the filter option. it's been asked befor but i'm to lazy to search, do you find it takes long to filter that much water?
> -Phill



I guess it depends on how you do it.

I use a 20litre bucket with a Brita filter in the bottom. 20minutes or so to filter a single-sized block of water. While it is filtering, I'm doing other stuff as part of the preparations.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (13/12/07)

65 Bellet - Squirrel Foot

I went to the local school xmas carols night last night where its OK to take refreshments (and most people do). So I went under the house to select a case swap beer to take with me. It finally struck me (yes I am a bit slow) that its great to have a fine selection of beers to choose from. Its not just taste, enjoy and review. Its like when are going out to dinner you go into a bottle shop and select something that matches your dinner plans only the bottle shop is at home. How good is that? Anyway onto the beer. Im right into malt driven beers ATM so this went down very well. Imagine me (well maybe Elle McPherson so your not physically ill) sitting in a deck chair, late afternoon sun, cool breeze, listening to your pride and joy singing xmas carols to a packed crowd, all whilst chugging on a Squirrel Foot Bitter.

Thanks 65 Bellet. Top effort.


----------



## Hutch (13/12/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> cheers guys, i'll look into the filter option. it's been asked befor but i'm to lazy to search, do you find it takes long to filter that much water?
> -Phill


I use a 1micron carbon-block filter in a standard 10inch filter housing (like the ones Ross sells), and I get about 4-5 Ltrs per minute. So the HLT gets filled up in about 8 minutes. Obviously this uses mains pressure to push the water through, so is a bit quicker than the gravity-feed system a lot of brewers use (cost about $60 off evilbay).


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/12/07)

Hutch said:


> I use a 1micron carbon-block filter in a standard 10inch filter housing (like the ones Ross sells), and I get about 4-5 Ltrs per minute. So the HLT gets filled up in about 8 minutes. Obviously this uses mains pressure to push the water through, so is a bit quicker than the gravity-feed system a lot of brewers use (cost about $60 off evilbay).



I use the same type (we did a club buy and got them for about $50). I run it at about 4Ltrs/min.


----------



## Wardhog (13/12/07)

therook's Alt -

I quite like an altbier, and this one's no exception. Only two things about it though, very very low carbonation - look at more next time. 

What is that flavour that lingers on the palate? I've only had a few alts, but none of them had a finish like that - almost dimethyl sulfide. Maybe you shouldn't reuse the yeast from this one, or have a more vigorous boil.

Edit: It was a very low level, not enough to stop me from finishing the bottle. Cheers, therook.


----------



## Maple (13/12/07)

*therook - Alt*
My first Alt Beer. here are my thoughts, not knowing what is to be expected of this style. Nice burnt copper - brown colour, thin head, sweet malty aroma. yep, matly flavour turns to a huge malty smooth sensation. nice clean yeaast not adding much in the lines of "different" tastes at all. it's got a nice bite to it initially, but fades into a smooth malty coating on my tongue. not much in the fruit department, but possibly earthy tones. no idea if this is a yeast, hops or fermentin' thing, but i think it suited the malty taste. head fades over time. I didn't find it too carbonated, nor under carbed for that matter. A very interesting drop. Cheers Rook!


----------



## Wardhog (13/12/07)

19. Chris Taylor - American Red.

I'm all at sea here. I have no expectations of an American Red, because I know nothing about them. 

I know I really like this beer, though. Kind of a low-hop (Amarillo?) high-malt APA, and it works for me, a very good beer.

However, is the carbonation supposed to be that low?

Still, feel free to send me a couple dozen of these to educate me about American Reds. 

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/12/07)

Wambesi - Honey Wheat

beautiful gold colour, very nearly completely clear, only a slight haze to it. Fluffy white head that might have faded, but it kept being renewed by the ncreadible amount of bubble activity in the glass.. boy is this beer lively.

Grainy wheaty smell, a bit sweet and a little bit tart/sour as well. Probably just the wheat. Honey there as well

Tastes like honey and malt... mmmm. The honey gives it an almost phenolic character.. its kind of spicey peppery, but not really. Just like the smell, its a little bit tart at the finish. Which makes it refreshing. Its not very bitter, and maybe the honey taste would have become cloying, but that little bit of tart/puckery/sourness thing kicks in at the end and saves it. 

Drinkable, refreshing and pretty damn nice. I usually intensely dislike honey beers. But I enjoyed this one just fine.

What kind of honey?? or is it already in the recipe thread??

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## andreic (13/12/07)

*Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled*

Poured into one of my weizen glasses. Its very cloudy, a generous white head, reasonably carbonated. It looked very nice in my glass.

However... the aroma was of burnt rubber. The taste was also a little rubbery, tangy fruit salad, and finished with a very chalky feel to it.

Sorry Thirsty, I didn't finish the bottle. I'm guessing this was either infected or the yeast just wasn't in good enough shape to do the right job.


----------



## wambesi (13/12/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Wambesi - Honey Wheat
> 
> beautiful gold colour, very nearly completely clear, only a slight haze to it. Fluffy white head that might have faded, but it kept being renewed by the ncreadible amount of bubble activity in the glass.. boy is this beer lively.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for the details thirsty!
The honey in this case was the coles brand (only one available at the time) yellow box, pretty sure its all in the post I put in the thread.

I've been slack last few nights with the beer tastings, but having a BBQ on the weekend with some mates so we're going to do a few tastings then too.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> 19. Chris Taylor - American Red.
> 
> I'm all at sea here. I have no expectations of an American Red, because I know nothing about them.
> 
> ...



Thanks Wardhog.

This particular example is probably out on the edge of the style, belonging to a what are commonly referred to as the "Red Ales" in the US. And even then this one probably takes a bit of a liberty with the emphasis on hops. 

I've had an American try this beer which was supposed to be inspired by Potomac River Brewing Co.'s (defunct) "Rappahannock Red Ale", and he thought that this was a rather extreme interpretation. 

I used both Amarillo and Cascade for flavour and aroma hops, with POW for bittering and dry hopped with Amarillo.

I finished it a little higher than what it is supposed to be, to balance out the bittering hops.

I would have preferred to have had higher carbonation, but was experimenting with using wort as the priming sugar. Think I will go back to using cane sugar, as it gives more predictable results.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## andreic (13/12/07)

*20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA*

I assume this is a cream ale? Last swap there was a cream ale and this definitely reminded me of that beer.

Was a nice light golden colour. Almost totally clear - the clearest beer in the case so far for me. A nice white head. Looks like I want some of my lagers to look like. I loved the aroma - perfumy, some sweet corn. Taste was clean, light, some corn flavour. Its not bitter, slightly sweet, but suits the beer.

This is a nice tasty, light, easy drinking beer. I love the look and aroma of this beer. I'm thinking it could work as a session beer but I'd need another few more longnecks to be sure...

thanks for the beer drivelikeyoustoleit :beer:


----------



## 65bellett (14/12/07)

Just cracked a bottle of 23 Cummins IPA. I don't normally start drinking at 06:00 am but have just finished a night shift so it is the start of my Friday night. Any way as soon as I opened the bottle it was frothing over, definitely a boy. The beer it self is lovely really malty and extremely hoppy but the carbonation is huge. I know that I am a big fan of lightly carbonated beers but this one is a bit to fizzy for my liking. I do love the Hops though really tasty.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/12/07)

ok while the memory is still there i had two of the beers last night

one was the *Hutch - flying dog ale*

what an interesting yeast. seemed to change quite suddenly in the flavour profile. the first thing that struck me was the aroma, your all gonna laugh at me for this but it reminded me of that glue/paste stuff you use in primary school, clag. i swear i smelled just like it, but it wasn't a bad thing. after that i was getting cloves and alot of pepper. i actually quite liked it. i'm deffinatly going to play around with this strain in the new year. good beer hutch could not find anything wrong with it

the other was a *honey wheat* was it wambesi's? or was there another honey wheat in the case? i really should right thigns down like i did on the last swap, anyway...

the aroma on the beer was quite nice but i found the beer itself really really dry from what i would think was over use of honey and perhaps a tad overcarbonated, but in saying that, while i found it hard to drink at first by the end of the beer while sitting out on the back deck in the hot night and having a smoke i found myself wanting another one of them. would probably make a great summer beer

-Phill


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/12/07)

drinking at 6 in the morning, thats gold  

on ya bellett


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/12/07)

Citymorgues Kenzie Hop Ale

Well this beer brings back memories of my kit days and thats a good thing. The darker style kits seem to turn out pretty well and this beer has. Much better than any of the kits I ever brewed.


----------



## therook (14/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> therook's Alt -
> 
> I quite like an altbier, and this one's no exception. Only two things about it though, very very low carbonation - look at more next time.
> 
> ...




Interesting Wardy, i used Nottinghams Dry yeast in this and it was the one recommended. I will give it a go with an liquid next time Wyeast 1007.
I was also dissapointed in the carbonation and i cant work out why it is like this, i bulk prime with the same way for all my beers, but this one let me down.

Thanks for the feedback Ward.

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (14/12/07)

therook said:


> Interesting Wardy, i used Nottinghams Dry yeast in this and it was the one recommended. I will give it a go with an liquid next time Wyeast 1007.
> I was also dissapointed in the carbonation and i cant work out why it is like this, i bulk prime with the same way for all my beers, but this one let me down.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Ward.
> ...



No, I meant don't repitch the slurry if you were thinking of saving and reusing. I'm sure the Nottingham yeast is fine in a beer like this, I meant that possibly there was a mild infection in your batch or bottle. I'm thinking bottle because no one else has said anything.

You should give me another bottle IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE so that FURTHER SCIENTIFIC-TYPE TESTING CAN BE UNDERTAKEN. 

Edit: VVVVV Maple and I are SCIENTISTS, we have the white coats and everything


----------



## Maple (14/12/07)

Just as a quality control, I'd go another as well Rook, didn't mind this one at all.

Edit: for the sake of science, that is...


----------



## Wardhog (14/12/07)

driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA

This is a very well made beer. I can't think of a single thing to suggest to improve it. Light, clear, holds head all the way down, nice little hint of fruity flavour remains of the bittering hops - refreshing.

You may think I'm saying that without much enthusiasm, and you'd be right. The style doesn't grab me, that's all - the brewer has done a great job.


----------



## andreic (14/12/07)

*wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer*

Golden colour, almost perfectly clear. Small white head that is gone in a flash (my glass may not have helped). There was a slightly sweet smell, perhaps some apples. It had a wheaty taste, then I could taste the honey. It was fairly sweet, but not overly so.

The total lack of head probably detracted from the overall impression a tad (I still get this in the occasional beer too). I'm also not entirely sure whether honey beers are my thing (I am willing to keep tasting to check though). Having said that I quite enjoyed the beer - it was pretty easy drinking and there was no trouble at all draining the bottle - gone  

thanks for the beer wambesi


----------



## Wardhog (15/12/07)

lucas' NS summer ale

A well made beer, but too much grapefruit for me. My wife liked it, and there's not many beers that she does like (especially mine).


----------



## Maple (15/12/07)

Early start today Wardhog? love the commitment...


----------



## Wardhog (15/12/07)

Maple said:


> Early start today Wardhog? love the commitment...



Last night's memory. SWMBO orders that the sun is not over the yardarm just yet, and doesn't care that it actually is somewhere in the world.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (15/12/07)

And now for something completely different.


Sorry I cant remember whos beer it is. It is either apds Brown or Hutchs APA. Both were good beers but from memory Hutchs beer was a little funky. Not infected funky, just funky funky. 

Wish I had taken some notes last night like I normally do.

EDIT: It appears in my drunken stupor I did in fact take some notes. The beer in the photo is Maples Rye IPA. All I have written in my notes is expletively good beer.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (15/12/07)

Lucas NS summer ale

Well I dont know how much NS you put in this batch as I havent seen your recipe but from the taste I would say heaps. Just a little too much for me. Otherwise a well balanced beer. I would like to see your recipe as I would like to have a crack at this one with the hops backed off a bit to suit my taste. Well made beer.


----------



## andreic (15/12/07)

*Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale*

Deep dark brown colour. Well and truly at the darker end of the amber colour spectrum. Small off white head that dissipated, but I got a nice lacing down the glass. The aroma was US hops (cascade?) and malty caramel. Taste was big malt - roasty, coffee, chocolate and some hop flavour but difficult for me to pick out. Rather bitter, but well in balance with all the other flavours going on. For me the malt dominated the hops, but I have a hard time picking out the different hop flavours....

A really tasty, interesting beer. Very enjoyable and suited the cooler day we've had today.

good one - thanks Chris  

Had a look through the recipes thread - what yeast did you use?


----------



## Maple (15/12/07)

*65 Bellet - Squirrel Foot Bitter*
Yum. that's all i got. not sure how to expand on this, but i'll try. Malt profile - roasty and full- bit of a tangy taste, not sure what, but certainly a feature. didn't take but a few minutes to hit the bottom of this beaut. Well constructed. 

Mrs Maple didn't fancy this one, i told her it was squirrel foot bitter, she suggested that the squirrel wash its feet next time. all the same, I really enjoyed it. Cheers 65bellet


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/12/07)

andreic said:


> *Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale*
> 
> Deep dark brown colour. Well and truly at the darker end of the amber colour spectrum. Small off white head that dissipated, but I got a nice lacing down the glass. The aroma was US hops (cascade?) and malty caramel. Taste was big malt - roasty, coffee, chocolate and some hop flavour but difficult for me to pick out. Rather bitter, but well in balance with all the other flavours going on. For me the malt dominated the hops, but I have a hard time picking out the different hop flavours....
> 
> ...



Thanks andreic. 

Hops are starting to fade a little now, but the bitterness is still there. Was a mixture of pride of ringwood, cascade and amarillo.

Yeast was Wyeast 1056.


----------



## andreic (15/12/07)

*lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"*

Nice light golden colour. Fairly hazy. Small white head that left fairly quickly - but not completely - I got a bit of lacing down the glass. Aroma was of citrus - lemon-y. Taste was very smooth, than again with the lemons, and a nice smooth bitterness which lasted.

I can see how this would be a nice refreshing beer on a summer's day. I think this is a well made beer.

thanks for the beer lucas  


I think that between this and the Dry Nelson Pils case-swappers have a good chance to taste some Nelson Sauvin beers and see if its a hop they like. Its new to me - I've never used it or tasted it before. My overall impression is "lemons". I'm not sure that I'm quite sold on it... if my review seems luke-warm at all then that is why... cheers, Andrei


----------



## Wardhog (15/12/07)

Two for the price of one... no, actually three

BIPA - Good beer, but balance is out in favour of the hops. Not by much though, and would certainly happily drink it any old time.

edit: I treated this just like any old IPA, and thought it was mildly out of balance towards the hops, but after sussing out what it was, I tip my hat to you, sir. You've taken a very big punt and pulled it off admirably. 

SS - I don't know much about stouts, but I know what I like, and I like this. Coffee/chocolate aftertaste that makes me think I need to brew about 35,000 litres for next winter. Great beer, I could become a stout fan after this.

Thirsty's Hefeweizen - Sorry dude, I could smell rubber and the taste was not pleasant, and that's as far as I got. 


I'm sure this is an aberration, a statistical anomaly, shit happens, you'll come back on the next case swap and I'll look forward to your beer then.


----------



## andreic (15/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Thanks andreic.
> 
> Hops are starting to fade a little now, but the bitterness is still there. Was a mixture of pride of ringwood, cascade and amarillo.
> 
> Yeast was Wyeast 1056.



thanks Chris - just interested because I'm tasting similar flavours in a few different beers - handy to look at recipes and try and work out if its yeast, malt, hops, or maybe just my screwy palate. these case-swaps are great to get feedback on your beer, taste a lot of different beers, and also to try and educate your own palate through tasting and reading other peoples's notes...

cheers, Andrei


----------



## voota (16/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> SS - I don't know much about stouts, but I know what I like, and I like this. Coffee/chocolate aftertaste that makes me think I need to brew about 35,000 litres for next winter. Great beer, I could become a stout fan after this.



Cheers, stouts are underrated imo... 

Tasted both of the beers with NS in them, both very good and nice to taste how the different levels of hopping affects the flavour. Also had a go on the Foreign Extra Stout, that was nice too. Good work.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/12/07)

Maple and apd.

I have edited that above post for your beers.

Sorry for confusion.

Peels


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/12/07)

Brewed today while sampling some beers and some case swap beers. 

Mark_m

As others have said its easy to see why this is your house ale. Not too much wrong with this beer. Just one thing, the bitterness seems quite harsh, could be my taste buds but?

Cummins IPA

I think might have got a bad one. Bandaid over all else.

APD brown

Bit cloudy. Branks the lot. Good beer. Better stop. Brews finished so am I.


----------



## andreic (16/12/07)

*Quintrex - belgian IPA?*

Light golden colour. Pretty clear. Very high carbonation gives a big white head that is readily topped up. Also left a little lacing on the glass. Aroma was nice - a little perfumy and hoppy (not sure which one(s)). Some Belgian flavours and strong hoppy finish. It was quite bitter - big hop bite at the end. Felt light bodied in the mouth but was quite filling due to the effervescence. Strong too... a little buzz happening after my 800ml longneck. A little too much carbonation for me. An interesting beer but in my opinion not quite up to the outstanding standard you set last swap.

thanks Quintrex


----------



## Fents (16/12/07)

So i botlled my 2 litres of swap day wort today. I put spill's case swap yeast on it. Bottled two plastic bottles and a stubby. Had to syphon it out of peel's 5 litye demijohn thing (i'll try and return that mate ). Tasted not half bad from the syphon mouthfull's i was getting.


----------



## therook (17/12/07)

*driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA*

This was a very enjoyable beer, i could drink this all day long. This is the first time i have tasted an ACA and will be brewing this for sure. It had a nice thick creamy head which did subside over time but still held untill the end of the glass ( mind you it didn't last long ). It had a slight perfumey smell and i thought i could taste a bit of corn ?. This beer was also the palest and clearest beer of the swap so far. It really was a nice easy drinking summer beer

Thanks drive....

Rook


----------



## andreic (17/12/07)

*apd - Brown ale*

Brown, muddy colour. Small off-white head. Aroma was malty/caramel, maybe some chocolate as it warmed up a little. It was malty, earthy, and a nice level of bitterness. There was a warming alcohol feel to it. There was a slightly dusty feel to it. At first I thought it was under carbonated, but decided at the end that it was just right - made it quite an easy drinking beer!

cheers apd - thanks for the beer


----------



## hairofthedog (17/12/07)

just finished last swap beer & recon we should start the polling for the craftbrew brownlow 

3 vote maple rye ipa

2 vote wardhog esb

1 vote mark m house ale apa


----------



## Quintrex (17/12/07)

*Lucas - NS real Ale*

Was quite cloudy, good head
Nice showcase of the sauvin, got heaps of passionfruit from it. 
Just what I felt like when I had it on a hot day a whiles back.

*Lavender - Amarillo APA*

Would have been a nice easy drinker but too full of body for me!!
Tasted like it had a kg of carapils in it, or else mashed quite high.
Probably just not to my taste.

*The Rook - Alt*

Damn nice beer - Smooth easy drinking
Very nice work, I would be keen to do something similar based on this!
Cheers for the beer

Sorry not much description for these two but it's been one of those days!

Q


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/12/07)

Fents' Kolsch

Well, it certainly looked the goods for a Kolsch. It seems that a few weeks udisturbed in the fridge has taken care of any cloudiness that others might have noticed. This thing was the barest thinnest hair away from diamond bright, you could (and I tried it) read the paper through it easily. Well and truly the clearest beer of the swap so far.

Lots of Fizz, enough so the pour was hard to control. Big foamy white head. Looked just like a Kolsch is supposed to. Well, actually a kolsch is supposed to have a smaller head... but who can complain about a big fluffy head on their beer ??

Unfortunately, there were green apples in the aroma and a bit of bandaid. And plasticy off flavours as well.

Ignoring the faults that you were already aware were there.. tasting past them. For a Kolsch, it was a bit too malty and full bodied, a bit too much of the fruity winey flavour and a bit too bitter. If you made it again, I would use the same recipe and amounts of ingredients, but just make 10-20% more volume. It had all the right things, just too much of them. Kolsches are meant to be delicate and subtle. Without the faults, this would have been pretty damn nice beer, but just a bit "much" for a kolsch.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## Cummins (18/12/07)

Lavender - Amarillo APA

Just a note on this (because he doesn't really use AHB), it is actually a kit beer not AG, and in my opinion probably one of the best kit beers i've had for a while. I certainly didn't make anything this good with kits.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/12/07)

Hairofthedog - Nelson Pils

Dammit but I like this one.

I was in the mood for a nice bitter pilsner and this thing ticks all the boxes.

Beautifully clear (just a widget short of diamond bright) dark straw/light gold colour. Big fluffy head that fades to a cap, but a cap that lasted all the way through.

NS hops dominate the aroma, with just a barley detectable soft pilsner malt character behind it.

Flavour is once again dominated by NS hops, but not as fully as the aroma. I got a good malty hit out of this. A dash of residual sweetness, but the strong bitterness balances it out easily. Even though Pilsners are supposed to be bitter, its out of balance in that direction, but thats what I felt like, and there is enough body and character in the beer so that you get away with it.

I disagree with you that its "super dry" I didn't think so at all. Like I said, bit of sweetness and good body and mouthfeel in this one. If it was actually very dry, it would be way too bitter.

I'd happily sit down to a few of these, but... after a while the bitterness might get to be too much. To make it a bit more "sessionable" you could back off the IBUs and maybe tone down the NS character a bit. BUT, a for sitting down to a bottle while I wind down from work, it was great.

Lovely smells (I really like the NS aroma/flavour) and refreshing beer with a great firm lingering bitterness.

Cheers mate, top work.

Thirsty


----------



## Wardhog (19/12/07)

apd - brown ale

I thought I could taste DMS in your beer. A strong vegetal flavour that lurks at first, but is all I could taste in the finish.

DFT - FES

Very well made beer. Maybe a little too roasty for my personal tastes, but I guess that's just the style, maybe also having it straight after the above didn't help either.


----------



## Hutch (19/12/07)

*Hairofthedog - Super Dry Nelson Pils*

Fantastic summer beer this one. Not overly dry, as I was expecting, though the hop bitternes gives the impression that it is. I would probably back off on the IBUs with this hop, as it seems slightly harsh. Otherwise, plenty of lovely passionfruit, grape and citrus aroma - one bottle was not enough.

Did you post the recipe for this Hairofthedog?


----------



## hairofthedog (20/12/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Hairofthedog - Nelson Pils
> 
> Dammit but I like this one.
> 
> ...



happy to see u enjoyed it thirsty i called it a super dry before i had tasted it purly because the fg was 1004 so i expeced it to be slightly dryer & its a biab to boot thirsty i thought youd like to know that


----------



## Quintrex (20/12/07)

hairofthedog said:


> happy to see u enjoyed it thirsty i called it a super dry before i had tasted it purly because the fg was 1004 so i expeced it to be slightly dryer & its a biab to boot thirsty i thought youd like to know that



I thought it was quite dry, but it had a honey flavour which I attributed to the pilsner malt. 

I enjoyed it, as I like my beers dry, hoppy and bitter :lol: 

Q


----------



## therook (20/12/07)

*apd - Brown Ale*

Nice Pffttt sound when opening the bottle, nice thick creamy head which disappated with time. No hop aroma or taste but i expect this would be to style ?
I could taste an earthy and malty flavour and finished off with a nice bitterness which i liked. As it warmed up the malty smell started to come through.

Nice beer apd

Rook


----------



## apd (20/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> apd - brown ale
> 
> I thought I could taste DMS in your beer. A strong vegetal flavour that lurks at first, but is all I could taste in the finish.



Thanks Wardhog. I've been trying to put my finger on that flavour for ages. However my pallet needs some education. I though I detected the same flavour in the Squirrel's Foot Bitter but your comments on that one don't mention DMS.

Back to the drawing board.

Andrew


----------



## Wardhog (20/12/07)

apd said:


> Thanks Wardhog. I've been trying to put my finger on that flavour for ages. However my pallet needs some education. I though I detected the same flavour in the Squirrel's Foot Bitter but your comments on that one don't mention DMS.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Andrew



Don't just assume I'm right and you're wrong, trust what your senses are telling you.

To anyone who knows anything about DMS : Can it be localised to a bottle? Or is it "the whole batch or not at all"?


----------



## Quintrex (20/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> Don't just assume I'm right and you're wrong, trust what your senses are telling you.
> 
> To anyone who knows anything about DMS : Can it be localised to a bottle? Or is it "the whole batch or not at all"?



It's usually the whole batch *unless* your bottle has been skunked. This is caused by light, thats why most beer comes in amber glass, which helps minimalise light degradation. Has your bottle been stored in a well lit place?

Q


----------



## Wardhog (20/12/07)

hairofthedog said:


> just finished last swap beer & recon we should start the polling for the craftbrew brownlow
> 
> 3 vote maple rye ipa
> 
> ...



This is going to be hard. Can I have more than 3 votes to give? 

3 - Squirrel Foot Bitter
2 - Maple Rye IPA
1 - mark_m house ale

With very honourable mentions to Peels' Scottish Ale, Citymorgue's Hop Ale, voota's stout, and Chris Taylor's Red Ale. 
You know it's a good case of beer when something like Peels' Scottish Ale doesn't get a number. I would've liked to have 7 points to give out.


----------



## Maple (20/12/07)

*Spills - Belgian Blonde*
Smooth, clean crisp finish, tight (albeit small) head that pretty much lasted the length. Nicely carbonated, maybe a touch high, but no complaints here. not a clear beer, although it tasted like it should have been - didn't get that yeasty flavour i though i might. Also the malt profile was a bit on the light side (probably spot on for this style, I have no idea) but relatively no hoppiness, or bitterness to it, nor was it sweet. I'm thinking this is a good thing - balance maybe?? I give full credit to you for your beer. I enjoyed it after a rough day work, hits the spot!


----------



## apd (20/12/07)

Wardhog said:


> Don't just assume I'm right and you're wrong, trust what your senses are telling you.
> 
> To anyone who knows anything about DMS : Can it be localised to a bottle? Or is it "the whole batch or not at all"?



The fact that the brown ale was no-chilled will have contributed, I'm sure. Although last batch of brown ale was chilled (sort of) and had the same sort of flavour. I say "sort of" because it was chilled in a bath of water rather than a chiller. So it spent hours chilling rather than under an hour.


----------



## Wardhog (20/12/07)

apd said:


> The fact that the brown ale was no-chilled will have contributed, I'm sure.



No, I don't agree. All of my beers are no-chilled, and I haven't had a beer that has tasted of DMS. I've had other funky infections, but not DMS. All the other infections I've had have been the result of "cross fingers and hope for the best" sanitation or getting too cute with saving yeast cakes.
And I've only lost 2/15 beers.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/12/07)

Maple said:


> *Spills - Belgian Blonde*
> Smooth, clean crisp finish, tight (albeit small) head that pretty much lasted the length. Nicely carbonated, maybe a touch high, but no complaints here. not a clear beer, although it tasted like it should have been - didn't get that yeasty flavour i though i might. Also the malt profile was a bit on the light side (probably spot on for this style, I have no idea) but relatively no hoppiness, or bitterness to it, nor was it sweet. I'm thinking this is a good thing - balance maybe?? I give full credit to you for your beer. I enjoyed it after a rough day work, hits the spot!



Thank you - your description pleases me as that is exactly what I was aiming for.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/12/07)

Also drank Spills' Belgian Dumb blond.

Pretty much agree with maple. Light easy drinking, nice noble hop aroma, just a very light touch of that belgian yeast character in both flavour and aroma. A bit too carbonated for mine, but that helped fill out the mouthfeel on what is quite a low bodied beer. Just a light bitterness to balance, any more and it would have been skewed. Apart from a bit of a haze, no real faults.

Nice beer

Thirsty


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/12/07)

Wardhog's ESB - 

nice dark copper almost brown. Good head formation and not bad retention. Looks a little murky, but doesn't really matter because its too dark to see through anyway.

First whiff got a strong banana ester thing, then it was all malt.

Same with the flavour, quite strong esters with some banana, but really serious maltiness and some nice toffee/caramel stuff going on.

Lovely beer

I suspected the S04 as the yeast ... I have an old ale I brewed with that stuff and I got a goodly chunk'o'banana out of it

Thanks

Thirsty


----------



## therook (24/12/07)

*Chris Taylor - AAA*

This style is a beer i always have at home, so i was keen to try this one out. It would be the darkest Amber ale i have ever tasted which had a nice creamy head when poured and lasted to the very end. Out of all the beers so far this one had the best lacing, wether that makes it taste any better who knows but it sure looked impressive. I could detect some earthy flavours, could this be the yeast ? I found it to be very bitter compared to how i make them but still was a very enjoyable beer, nearly as good as mine  

Thanks Chris.

*Quintrex - Belgian IPA*

What a great beer. I got a gift box of La Trappe beers on Friday which came with a glass, so it was christened early friday night with this lovely yellow beer with high carbonation. When poured it had a massive head which subsided with time, the bitterness wasn't as high as i expected and to me was well balanced with the malts. There was a nice spicyness to the beer. I drank this beer over 90 minutes and as it warmed up it became crystal clear and the taste improved every mouthful. There has only been one other beer so far that i was dissapointed to see finished.

Thanks Q for a very fantastic beer.

*Andrei - Hefeweizen*

I'm about to make my first wheat beer and if it comes out as good as this one i will be very happy. I poured the whole bottle into my wheat glass and sat back on the couch and savoured this nice yellow wheat beer. Nice high carbonation with a mild banana aroma. The first mouthful had mild banana/bubblegum flavour which finished of with a lovely clove taste. This beer is something i could sit down and drink all day so Andrei if you ever need a mouth to help you empty a keg just sing out.  

Thanks Andrei

*Thistys - heffe*

This is a good beer Dan, i drank this beer straight after Andrei's to compare wheaties. I think it needed a bit more carbonation, but thats just my thoughts. It poured a nice head which faded away to a thin layer by the end of the glass. I could just detect some clove flavour which if was a bit stronger i would have liked it better, but hey this was a nice easy drinking beer with nothing wrong with it in my eyes, something i would enjoy on a typical Tallarook 35+ degree day

Thanks for the beer TB

The next 2 beers i tried i think were infected so i only tried half a glass of each

*Wambesi - Honey Wheat*

As soon as i tasted it i got this medicinal flavour which i havn't tasted before, is this the taste you get for a Honey beer?

Sorry mate but it wasn't for me.

*Spills - Belgium Blond*

As soon as i opened it i thought we were in trouble, the beer gushed out everywere and had a real rubbery smell/taste to it.

Sorry Spills but i couldn't drink to much of it....but you were a great host  

Rook


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/12/07)

therook said:


> *Chris Taylor - AAA*
> 
> The next 2 beers i tried i think were infected so i only tried half a glass of each
> 
> ...



Thanks for liking my beer - It seems I had a bad bottling day and the ones that I managed to get packaged without an infection are OK, the rest... not so much. At least some people are getting reasonable ones

As for Wambesi's beer .... it depends, don't know if maybe yours was genuinely infected, but for mine, fermented honey does have a quite distinct phenolic and kind of medicinal flavour to it. I';ve made two meads, tasted Spills mead and a couple of commercial ones... all had that sort of flavour profile. So it could be just the flavour of the fermented honey. Wambesi's beer is the first "honey Beer" I have tasted that had that sort of flavour in it, but I recognised it straight away as the same thing I have tasted in meads, so it might just be that he's used a more significant proportion of honey and is starting to approach a braggot???

Cheers and Merry Christmas

Dan


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/12/07)

Still getting through the case swap ... only 10 or so to go 

Tonights choice was:

*12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?*

Overall this was a very well fermented beer, fantastic clarity, and lots of hop character. Perhaps a bit more on the bittering side for my taste, but definitely expected in an IPA. Somewhat dry in the finish that seem to accentuate the bitterness.

Great light golden colour that was very clear to bright, with appreciable white head that lasted right to the end.

What I missed out of this beer was that real Belgian yeast character, that seemed to be mostly overpowered by the strong hop flavour. I got some hints of it in the aroma, but once the bitterness rolled on in, it was all over.

Great IPA style, but I think that for me this is not quite a marriage made in heaven (and I will admit the IPA is not right up my alley). I would really like to try one of your non-IPA Belgians one day Quintrex, as the little bit I could perceive was certainly very inviting, and quality overall of this beer was excellent.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/12/07)

therook said:


> *Chris Taylor - AAA*
> 
> This style is a beer i always have at home, so i was keen to try this one out. It would be the darkest Amber ale i have ever tasted which had a nice creamy head when poured and lasted to the very end. Out of all the beers so far this one had the best lacing, wether that makes it taste any better who knows but it sure looked impressive. I could detect some earthy flavours, could this be the yeast ? I found it to be very bitter compared to how i make them but still was a very enjoyable beer, nearly as good as mine



Thanks Rook

I think the earthy character you are referring to is more likely to come from the POW hop additions, as I actually did a 30min POW addition that will draw out some of the flavour profile of the POW.

The yeast was Wyeast 1056 from memory that does not usually add much character or flavour when I brew with it.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## AUHEAMIC (28/12/07)

Thirsty,s contribution

As Im not a fan of wheaties I brought the bottle in to work to share with a German work colleague. He enjoyed it very much and said it tasted very fresh like it was just poured out of a tap. He also said it was difficult to get good quality wheat beer such as this in Australia.


----------



## brettprevans (30/12/07)

*Cummins - IPA* 
great IPA. Ive had a few really hoppy IPAs (Jamison Beast IPA etc) recently so was sort of extecting that level of hops (which there wasnt). thats not a bad thing though as the hop bitterness was probably at a good level for everyday IPA drinkers. really great appearance and flavours. good little xmas day drink

*Lavender - APA*
Again I was expecting more hops just because I have been drinking hoppy beers. But again this had a nice level of armarillo. little sweet on the finish but hey who cares as it personal taste.

*driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA*
havent had an ACA before so didnt know what to expect.. really nice. great session beer. dead white tight head, great subtle malt flavour with a light creamy? finish on the palate. really enjoyed this. it would be a great beer to have on tap.

squirrelfoot bitter and alleycaet summer quencher tonight.


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/07)

*65 Bellet - Squirrel Foot Bitter*

watering the garden last night in the heat (on our allocated watering night of course) and had the SF Bitter. - a hard earned thirst needs a big cold bitter, and the best cold bitter is Squirrel Foot Bitter!

bloody beautiful bitter style beer. hit the spot perfectly. nice body slightly on the medium side but not too much, not overly bitter but enough to make a nice full bitterness. nice use of POR hops. good job 65 Bellet. Thinking I might knock up a clone of yours tomorrow if ive got any EKG left.

I saved the summer quencher for todays 40C+ heat.


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (1/1/08)

Hmm,

DBB Sweet Wheat, Honey Wheat. Wambesi?

40 degree day. It didn't touch the sides. Damn it was tasty.

Wheaty but not too strong (how I like 'em) mebbe the honey mellowed it.

Nice head (we all love a bit) but it lasted 30 secs, but there was no beer in the glass to support the head after that.

Keep it up dude, thanks.

Thanks to all the other brewers who joined in, I've only drunk half the swap beers but they've all been interesting (Even the infected ones).


----------



## therook (2/1/08)

*Alley Cat - Light Summer Quencher*

Fantastic......after 4 days in 40c + heat and no let up in sight, it was nice to sit down and drink this beer.

Very pale beer which poured a great head but faded very quickly ( but who gives a shit ), plenty of yeast haze, excellent carbonation.
As others have said i think you got the balance spot on for my pallette.
I really nice fruity aroma and taste which i think was passionfruit.
Loved this beer.

Thanks Alleycat

Rook


----------



## andreic (7/1/08)

its been pretty quiet on this thread of late... has everyone finished their beers? or has everyone been away on holidays like myself?

Just got home after 12 hours on the road with an incapacitated wife (so I had to do all the driving) and 2 younguns in the back driving me absolutely nuts :angry: Seriously knackered now...  Drank my first beer and put my last 4 swap beers in the fridge before any thoughts of unpacking. I will finish off my swap beers this week...

cheers, Andrei


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/1/08)

finished all mine ages ago, been a bit quite on the forums of late tho, i'v been busy and have a second life addiction to deal with haha. hopefully i'll get back into brewing again soon as stocks are starting to run a little low. great swap guys. looking forward to the next

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (8/1/08)

Yeah, I finished all mine before Christmas. Have been busy constructing the larger-capacity mash tun (50L keggle with SS false bottom - maiden voyage this weekend), and have been on holidays. Now stocks are getting low, either through drinking or small explosions, time to knuckle down and get them back up.


----------



## brettprevans (8/1/08)

ive still got 6 or so left. been working through the holiday period so litttle drinking has been done. I have a few in the fridge for the latter half of the week when its sweltering hot again. 

Top caseswap and day. looking forward to July.....


----------



## AUHEAMIC (8/1/08)

Ive got three left. Two stouts and something else.


----------



## wambesi (8/1/08)

Got about 10 left I think, had holidays and back at work, two nights as well as a full week this one so quite busy.
Will be posting more soon!


----------



## brettprevans (10/1/08)

start off by saying we had my daughters first birthday on the weekend and I put homebrew and megaswill on for those that wanted it. I unfortunately had a few of my case swap tucked away in the fridge inside for my own private tasting session later on. Some bugger gotinto the fridge and drank a few of the caseswaps. so I wont be making comment on a few. I hope at least they enjoyed the beers.

*Chris Taylor's American Amber Ale*
A darker than I thought it was going to be. perfect carbonation and head retention. really interestiong hop flavours going on. bit hit of bitterness up front which trails off and you get some of the sublte hops and beer flavours (like the choc). It was such an unexpected beer as there were elements of a good stout (bitterness and roasty choc), but it wasnt as heavy as a stout and went down like an ale. nice beer Chris. I wish I had of drunk it on a slightly cooler day though.


----------



## Hutch (10/1/08)

Still half a dozen or so left in my swap case (mostly heavies and stouts)

Had Lucas' NS summer Ale last night. Bloody marvelous! That's how I like my beers.
Sorry - no detailed critique unfortunately - I had it amongst many beers with a mate, and he absolutely loved it too.
Will be putting this one on the "to do" list for this year.
Cheers Lucas.


----------



## andreic (13/1/08)

*15. voota - extra stout*

Cap was labelled "SS" - I think this is voota's extra stout.

Wow, this beer is black! A brown coloured head. Lowish carbonation but a good level for the beer. There was a touch of sweetness in the aroma, biscuits, some perfume, and a hint of smoke. The flavour was very roasty, toasty with quite a bitter finish. It was medium to heavy in body with a beautiful smooth feel to it. After finishing the longneck I feel the beginnings of a slight buzz happening which makes me think there must be a kick to it - but I certainly couldn't taste it when drinking...

I think this is a good stout but I'm not a big stout drinker so feedback from other tasters may be more valuable to you! Thanks very much for the beer :icon_cheers: 

Andrei


----------



## Fents (13/1/08)

Maples rye ipa rocked my boat after a long drinking day today, loved it, biggups.


----------



## Maple (14/1/08)

Cheers Fents, Glad you liked it.


----------



## andreic (14/1/08)

*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid*

Dark brown in colour - not quite total black. Brown head. Light carbonation - enough for the beer. Main aroma is roasted/burnt malt. There is also a slightly perfume-y aroma from the hops. Taste follows the predominant aroma - roasty, toasty, with a bitter end. Its medium body.

A fairly easy drinking beer and an interesting comparison to last night's "SS" stout - many similar aromas and flavours but this one was slightly less intense in the colour and flavour and the mouthfeel was different.

thanks for the beer DFT  

Andrei


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/1/08)

*andreic's Hefe - *

Lightly clovey, low but present banana, slightly undercarbed for style. Refreshing but a little lacking in flavour. An interesting take on the style but not my favourite Hefe.

And *THEN* - I realised that it wasn't Andreic's beer at all, it was the bottle of my own damn hefe that I got back in the swap.

Apparently with a lot more time than you'd think it would need, it has turned from almost undrinkable swill into a not exciting but not unpleasant beer.


----------



## Fents (15/1/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> *andreic's Hefe - *
> 
> Lightly clovey, low but present banana, slightly undercarbed for style. Refreshing but a little lacking in flavour. An interesting take on the style but not my favourite Hefe.
> 
> ...



I'll post the real one now then...

Adreics hefe

Drank it just now, didnt like it (happens to me with all these wheat's but i make myself drink em) at first but fell in love with it by the second pot. So clearand refreshing, nice one.


----------



## voota (16/1/08)

I've tried them all now, sorry I couldn't give feedback for them all... but I did my best. 

1. Adreics hefe - simply delicious, an faultless classic Bavarian weizen. 
2 & 3 split between Mark M's house ale, Maples Rye IPA, The APA with the flying dog yeast, and Quintrex's Belgian IPA. All these were really interesting and ridiculously easy to drink. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed to the swap. 

,Chris


----------



## therook (17/1/08)

Ok, i have finished all my beers

3 votes - Hutch - Hair of the Dog - this won by the length of the straight, the premiership beer
2 votes Quintrex - Belgium IPA
1 vote, this was a dead heat mark_m, Andrei and maple

over all it was a very good experience

Thanks fellas

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/08)

Rook's alt.

never had an alt so I dont know how it compares to the style. nice flavours coming though, Spalter huh? nice. nice brown colour with a touch or sweetness? taking the edge of the dark grain. nice amount of body to the beer. went down very easily. only thing is that there was no head and ver very little carbonation. not sure if thats the style or not. I personaly would have liked a little more carbonation. but thats just personal taste.

I cant vote as I still have a few left. but they'll be gone by the end of the weekend


----------



## Hutch (17/1/08)

Boy I'm a slow drinker!
Had *Andrei's Hefe* last night, and thought it was an awesome drop - better than most weizens I've sampled from respected micro's, IMHO.
Perfect (high) carbonation level, reasonably clear, decent head that lasted the length of the glass. All the right flavours, and not too overpowered by any one in particular. Was this WYeast 3068?
Might have to go hunt down your recipe - this was better than my recent attempt at the style.
Would love to know how this one would stack-up in a comp. 
Great work Andrei!

Just FYI, I had the last of my flying Dog APA's the other night, and it tasted very weird indeed! I think some of the bottles had some "left-over" ginger-beer yeast around the rim (poor washing in hand-me-down bottles). So I would expect this would account for the "funky" flavours some have noted. Great to get this feedback from you all - I've enjoyed this case-swap immensely.


----------



## andreic (17/1/08)

Hutch said:


> Had *Andrei's Hefe* last night, and thought it was an awesome drop - better than most weizens I've sampled from respected micro's, IMHO.
> Perfect (high) carbonation level, reasonably clear, decent head that lasted the length of the glass. All the right flavours, and not too overpowered by any one in particular. Was this WYeast 3068?
> Might have to go hunt down your recipe - this was better than my recent attempt at the style.
> Would love to know how this one would stack-up in a comp.
> Great work Andrei!



cheers for the compliments  

The recipe is in the vic case swap recipe thread. Its pretty simple - 60/40 Wheat/Pilsener malt and a 60 min hop addition. This was my 4th crack at this style and by far my best. The key, I think, was adding a rest at 43c before the main rest when mashing. The yeast was whitelabs Hefeweizen WLP300 and I also fermented a little higher this time - 21c.

I will be doing the exact same beer again soon so I hope it comes out the same...

Andrei


----------



## hairofthedog (17/1/08)

CRAFT BREW
BROWNLOW
UPDATE

MAPLE 7 VOTES

HUTCH 4 VOTES

ANDREI 4 VOTES

QUINTEX 3 VOTES

MARK M 3 VOTES

65 BELLET 3 VOTES

WARDHOG 2 VOTES

UPDATE THE LIST AS YOU VOTE


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/1/08)

i don't think the point was to say who's beer is best. i'm not gonna stop ya, just saying 

and no i'm not just saying that 'cos i'm loosing 

-Phill


----------



## Maple (18/1/08)

I agree with DFT, not really the point, but however, I'll vote anyway

3 - Peels - Scotish ale
2 - Chris T - Red Ale
1 - Spills - Belgian Blonde
Honourable mention to Andreic - Hefe


----------



## hairofthedog (18/1/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i don't think the point was to say who's beer is best. i'm not gonna stop ya, just saying
> 
> and no i'm not just saying that 'cos i'm loosing
> 
> -Phill



i get ya point i was just thinking it would be a bit of fun & the brewer with the most votes might enjoy the the praise of there fellow brewers (so i guess the idea of a trophy for the winner is out of the question)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/1/08)

praise is always good i guess


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/08)

*Maple Rye IPA*

Wow man this wage huge. It so way bitter. I had a look and the recipe and my hoip is that a hop monster. Not saying I didnt like, it but it took me a few mouthfuls to get used to it. Wow this was a huge beer. really nice. Sh*ts on the Jamison Beast IPA IMO. I know they arent the same but I menaing in hops flavour and bitterness. how the hell you thought of that hop combination and schedule is beyond me. glad I drank it on a hot muggy day.

*Wambesi Sweet Honey Wheat*
sorry man this didnt do it for me. Probably just my personaly taste. carbonation was ok, slight honey tones, very clear (you must rack or filter, if not well done!). Can taste the Hallertau. its not a badly made beer, its just not to my taste. nice beer to quaff. actually I probably shouldnt have had yours after Maple's. opposite ends of the beer chart.


Ive got 5 left: Peels scottish, apd - Brown ale, DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout, voota - extra stout, Quintrex - belgian IPA

Andreic your hef must have been one of the ones I lost to the plebs plundering my fridge. so no comments from me. so dissappointed


----------



## andreic (18/1/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Andreic your hef must have been one of the ones I lost to the plebs plundering my fridge. so no comments from me. so dissappointed



those bastards! Seek them out and give them a flogging


----------



## Hutch (18/1/08)

Slowly getting to the end of my stash!...

*Quintrex - Belgian IPA*
I've read many positive comments about this beer, and I'm going to be a tad boring and agree with them all.
The columbus is prominent from the first mouthful - I'm really starting to like this hop in big American-style beers, and Belgian beers as well!
I drank it very slowly, and it continued to be a very enjoyable drink as it warmed up on this sultry night.
This beer really goes to show that as home brewers, you don't need to tick all the BJCP style boxes to make a great beer.

Top stuff!
Hutch.


----------



## andreic (19/1/08)

*18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"*

High carbonation, and resulting big head. Very light golden colour. Pretty clear, but a touch of haze. Looks good. Big hoppy aroma - the NS hops - passion fruit? Tastes nice and light, the passionfruit flavour from the hops dominate. It has a nice bitter finish.

Overall a very nice, light and tasty brew. Quite refreshing. Thanks for the beer  

cheers, Andrei


----------



## andreic (19/1/08)

andreic said:


> *18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"*
> 
> High carbonation, and resulting big head. Very light golden colour. Pretty clear, but a touch of haze. Looks good. Big hoppy aroma - the NS hops - passion fruit? Tastes nice and light, the passionfruit flavour from the hops dominate. It has a nice bitter finish.
> 
> ...



Should have added... this was my 2nd go at this beer - got 2 bottles of it in my case. Looking back at my first tasting notes earlier in the thread the only difference is that now I seem to have decided the aroma is passion fruit, whereas before it was lemon...

I enjoyed tasting both bottles but I'm still a little undecided on whether I'm a huge fan of NS hops. I preferred this bottle to the first bottle a month ago - perhaps the hop-level has mellowed to a level more suited to my palate...

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## andreic (20/1/08)

*24. Lavender - APA*

I'm assumng this is the beer labelled "24 Amarillo Ale"

Pours a light golden colour. Quite hazy/cloudy. Fairly high carbonation with a generous white head that lasted until half way through the glass. The aroma was yeasty/bready. The taste was also quite bready. As the glass warmed up a little I got some of the amarillo hops taste. There was a reasonably bitter finish. Body was medium.

On reading the label I was kind of expecting a big Amarillo hopped beer which I didn't get. It was fairly easy drinking, but kind of felt a little lacking in aroma and taste due to my expectations. A very quick scan of other reviews showed some reports of the missing hop character - perhas the extra bottle time in my fridge was not kind to the beer.

thanks for the beer Lavender

and that's the end of my case...  

cheers, Andrei


----------



## andreic (20/1/08)

OK, as noted in my last tasting note my swap case is done.

Thanks everyone for contributing their beers. Its been great fun tasting lots of different beers and getting some feedback on mine. I originally intended to supply a Helles to the case so the Hefeweizen I submitted was backup. I can confirm that I made the right decision (for case-swappers at least). The Helles was a big disappointment - I'm pretty sure I now know what DMS is - there's a real "cooked vegetable" taste to it :angry: .

There were some excellent beers in the case but my 3 favourites were:
- Chris Taylor's American Amber Ale
- Peel's Scottish Ale
- drivelikeyoustoleit's ACA

I'll definitely be in for a Christmas in July swap if organised... I might even try to make swap day this time to meet all the fantastic Vic brewers!

cheers, Andrei


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/08)

*Peels Scottish*
great head, beatiful colour. litle more hops than I was expecting for the style. really really nice. great roasted grain flavour coming through but not too strong slightly caramalised?. really well balanced. really enjoyed this.

*ADP Brown Ale*
I think this is sort of similar to the brown lager I did. Really quite nice. a lot more sublte than my lager (a good thing) as I hit the saaz hard and your is more true to the style. really easy good drinking brown ale. great hop aroma. Id like toi know what the recipe was?

*DFT - FES*
OMG! great stout. great richness bitterness balanced out by bitterness. what a stout should taste like. light medium body but wirth full flavour. great FES IMO. winter warming stout. its what you want during a cold night.


----------



## Quintrex (22/1/08)

*Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde -*

Wheaty refreshing beverage, Was way more wheaty than I thought it would be going from the name.
Dry Crisp and refreshing.

*voota - extra stout - marked ss*

Looked like a stout, nice tan head and deeeeeep blackness. I leaned in for a sniff, and smiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brettanomyces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was roasty, but was very dry cos of the brett., 
From my thinking it would have been an awesome stout with either less bitterness and brett. or how it was sans brett.
V Interesting experiment nonetheless, even if it was unintended.

*apd - brown ale - *

Tasty suprisingly light brown ale, refreshing
Probably quite a good house drinker!!

*Maple rye IPA*

Still unsure what the rye influence exactly was, i guess it added a bit of spiciness? maybe?
Very hop oriented,  took me a few mouthfuls to acclimatise but an enjoyable hoppy mofo!


Thanks for the beers, boys!
Q


----------



## voota (23/1/08)

Quintrex said:


> *voota - extra stout - marked ss*
> 
> Looked like a stout, nice tan head and deeeeeep blackness. I leaned in for a sniff, and smiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Brettanomyces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ergh, I've got that sorted out now... The lambics were escorted to another room. 
Lessons were learned.


----------



## wambesi (2/2/08)

Ok, time for some catch up, not alot of tasting notes as some of these were before chrissy and I have a really bad memory!

*24. Lavender - APA*
I found this was carbonated a little too much for me, had a very nice aroma and very easy drinker.
*
7. Thirsty - Hefeweizen*
Was very syrupy and flat, I don't know if anyone else found this. Had a sip but couldn't put anymore away, sorry Thirsty.

*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale*
I don't really know what to say, I enjoyed this one, have not tasted anything like it before but very nice, cheers.

Now he's the tricky part!
I have left:
Wardhog's ESB, apd's Brown Ale, Darkfaerytale's stout, Andriec's Hef, Vootas Stout and lucas summer ale (having tonight) which means the rest (4, 5, 8, 9, 12, 19 and 21) were drank down at my boys 4th birthday (hey, the dad's had a good time!).
Sorry guys but I dont have any individual comments but everyone enjoyed them so thanks alot! The last few I will take more effort with!


----------



## wambesi (2/2/08)

Ok, thought I had better get this done now while drinking so I don't get lazy and forget again....


*18. lucas - NS Summer Ale*
Wow, passionfruit aroma! This is my second beer (that I know of) using NS hops, the other being Knappstein's.
Very carbonated, nice flavour, I'm not really sure if it's the hops which are the big flavour as I dont have a great expereince both at tasting or these hops, but this is a very nice beer, only criticism from me is maybe carbonated a little too much for my tastes.

I have to get me some of these hops!

Hey, 100 posts. Party time! :beerbang:

EDIT:
I poured myself a glass and set down to watch the telly, recapped the bottle with one of those wine bottle sealers (as I normally do with longnecks - don't know what anyone else does), about 40mins later hear a bang, thought it was something outside and didn't find anything so sat back down, another 10mins later went to polish of the bottle and there is the sealer sitting on the floor of the shelf with a little head creeping out the bottle, no mess or damage or anything but funny nonetheless!
Needless to say the second glass was not as carbonated and enjoyed it alot more, cheers!!


----------



## wambesi (6/2/08)

*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout *

Poured with no head whatsoever and was very low carbonated, tasted "roasty" and was not too bad at all, like said previously I have never been much of a stout drinker but this one was pretty good.


*3. Wardhog - ESB *
Is this a typical ESB?
Never (knowingly) had an ESB before I wasn't quite sure at first, but it grew on my after the second glass and now really enjoying it.

Thanks guys, only two bottles left...i think.


----------



## Cummins (6/2/08)

Australia day - Was quite a hot afternoon, in the sun, thought what better beer to try in such conditions as Peels' Stout. Was quite impressed, haven't had many homebrew stouts before, this was different to others I have tried in a very positive way. I would like to try and copy this for the coming winter months! Great work. 8 hours later, and more beers than that later, I cracked another swap beer. No idea what it was or what it tasted like! Yes, I'm disappointed in myself, I did intend on trying them all sober and fresh palated.

Finished the last 3 I had to get pumped for Rage Against the Machine. Maple Rye IPA - Never tried a Rye before, was really interesting and another great beer. Fantastic IPA in fact. Fantastic. Bloody fantastic. 
Andreics Hefe - Great beer here too, as all the other comments have stated. Must put it on the to-do list. 
Lucas' NS - You were at a slight disadvantage here because I bought 1kg of NS myself and the novelty is wearing off! But you've made it well and I liked the balance of this one, way more carbed than mine which I think improved the character. 

SO everyone ready for an easter swap or what? :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (6/2/08)

I am! gotta start brewing now with a little one on the way and due the week before easter!. maybe I should brew a baby bock? Actually Im keen to do another xmas beer. maybe xmas in july swap?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/2/08)

x-mas in July is what we did last year, still a few months away tho


----------



## Fents (7/2/08)

Cummins said:


> Australia day - Was quite a hot afternoon, in the sun, thought what better beer to try in such conditions as Peels' Stout. Was quite impressed, haven't had many homebrew stouts before,



you sure it was a stout? and are you sure it was peel's beer? might wanna re check the list.


----------



## Cummins (7/2/08)

That explains it! Scottish Ale... I just had in my memory 'Scottish Stout' and I was wondering what that was. Oops. Makes me even more impressed with the beer then when I think of the commercial scotch ales I can compare it too. Good work.

Its black it must be stout! :blink: I had a bartender tell me Tooheys old was a stout the other day.


----------



## wambesi (7/2/08)

Oops miscounted...damn beers...last one!

*10. apd - Brown ale*

Poured with a nice creamy head.
Low carb, very easy drinking, balanced beer, going down very easy.

Mrs W said she'd even be able to drink this one - thats a compliment!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/2/08)

> 7. Thirsty - Hefeweizen
> Was very syrupy and flat, I don't know if anyone else found this. Had a sip but couldn't put anymore away, sorry Thirsty.



Most understandable ... I was obviously having a bad day the day these went into bottles. Some bottles are "interesting take on the style" some are "infected puke that I couldn't take a second sip from.." (no one actually said that, but I could tell thats what they _wanted_ to say <_< ) Changed my sanitation technique on about half of the batch.. and guess what?? And all that when it was a particularly uninspiring beer in the first place. Probably one of my worst ever efforts and I put it in the swap - I'm gonna have to do some good work at the next case swap or my brewing street cred is down the toilet.

Now for other swap beers that are actually good ...

*The flying dog APA -* Oh my. That thing is interesting. Great APA backbone with a weird but in a good way yeast character. I whacked the dregs on a stirplate with some wort. Using this yeast in my next APA. Well made beer, cool yeast. Good.

*Squirrels Foot Bitter* - Its all been said before. Outstanding; and my wife's pick of the case by a margin.


----------



## Fents (8/2/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Probably one of my worst ever efforts and I put it in the swap - I'm gonna have to do some good work at the next case swap or my brewing street cred is down the toilet.



you and me both mate.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/08)

Fents said:


> you and me both mate.




+1


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/08)

*Voota SS* (smoked stout)

very very interesting drop this Voota. The very slight sweetness at first taste quickly dissapates under the dry smokey flavour. HUGE tan head, great carbonation level, great consistency (not watery and not ultra thick). a really intersting drop. its certainly one that you have to slowly drink otherwise its too strong and your palate just gets blasted.

great effort. would have liked to have drank it in winter but couldnt wait that long. 

Thats my lot all gone.. Thanks to everyone for a great caseswap.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/3/08)

OK seeing how there is already a XMas in July caseswap thread up I though I should get around to actually posting the rest of my feedback.

I know ... this should have happened about 3 months ago, but between work, studying for the BJCP exam (which is finally done with) and sitting on my fat arse watching TV there has just been no time.

Note I have complete judging notes on those below if anyone wants them.

Can't remember who this was, I have it marked down as *Amarillo Ale *

Balanced hop flavour malt with bitterness. Finished also balanced to give a very refreshing session style beer. Good example of the style (APA) with clarity the only issue. 

Scored 41/50 

*Lucas NS Summer Ale*

Strong hop flavour with good malt sweetness to balance. Although did detect a very slight "soapy" flavour. Bitterness all the way through to the finish, but balanced and not overpowering other aspects. 

Very hoppy very refreshing pale ale. Did detected perhaps a slight vegetal and coupled with the slight cloudiness this may be related to dry hopping if it was applied in this case. Again these where very minor points and overall a great beer.

Scored 39/50

Now I have 2 IPA(s) that I have notes for, but no names against them, so just pick the best one as your own.

*IPA #1 *

Hop flavour dominates from the start. Strong bitterness evident all the way through. Some evident caramel flavours not expected to the degree detected for this style, with accompanying malt sweetness. Very clean, and bright clarity.

Scored 37/50

*IPA #2*

Some hop flavour, very strong yeast presence, slight hops in the aroma. Unfortunately there was also a very strong phenolic (medicinal) and possibly some bretanamyces, which made it difficult to detect malt and hop bitterness.

Scored 21/50

*Andreic - Hefeweizen*

Flavour and aroma include clove, banana and some yeast character, but did seem to be somewhat muted. 

Carbonation level was also a little on the low side. 

Seems that this might have been a yeast related issue, possibly temp too high, not enough yeast pitched or even possibly a yeast that had been reused too many times, or I could have just left it too long before consuming. Also an acid rest ( ~43C for 20 mins ) can help to increase the clove flavour.

Overall a very drinkable beer that had all components of the style.

Score 32/50

... and the rest of the notes I seem to have misplaced. Apologies to those that I overlooked.

The two highlights that I can still remember where Maples IPA and Peels Scottish Ale.

Thanks to all that participated. Really enjoyed the case and looking forward to the next one. (Also was great "practice" for the BJCP exam).

Next time I will actually post comments within a week of consuming them ...


----------

